# Will Tracy Kenpo History Articles Link (AWESOME!)



## M.C. Busman

Here is the history of Kenpo most people _don't hear in school_
These articles disappeared from the main Tracy web site several years ago--parts 4 & 5 were not originally made available to the public. If you've ever wondered about Jimmy Wing Woo's (_not_ the same Jimmy Woo of San Soo Kung Fu) contributions to American Kenpo, his time with Ed Parker, etc. this is what you've been waiting for (see sections 4 & 5). 

Some people consider these articles (and Will Tracy--but that's a _whole_ other story) controversial, you must decide for yourself. The 5 part series is superb. I recommend printing 'em out, makin' yourself comfortable, and reading 'em with a glass of tea or some sherry. Or a beer. 

http://www.sanjosekenpo.com./articles.htm

Make yourself @ home 


Happy Labor Day, 

 M.C. Busman


----------



## GAB

Hi, Yes it is really informative, I have to hand it to Dr Sumner for posting them,
considering they are pretty derogatory, regarding some of the dirty tactics that go along with building empires.:flame: 

Thanks for throwing in your oar.  

Regards, Gary:asian:


----------



## Brian Jones

Its informative.  But its also biased. Not that there is anythig worng with that.  One has to remember that this is simply Will Tracy's take on what has happened.  And some of what he has written simply isn't true. For instance the idea that None of the seniors were with him by 1980.  We know that's false.  It also seems that he gives Mitose more credit than he deserves (see some of the other "Mitose" threads.  
   His opinions on Kenpo I can live with.  I don't agree with them, but I can live with them.  What bothers me is how Will Tracy seems to be talking out of both sides of his mouth.  He does a lot of I loved Ed Parker, let me tell you what a flawed human being he was. 

Brian Jones


----------



## Sigung86

Interesting...
artyon:


----------



## Doc

M.C. Busman said:
			
		

> Here is the history of Kenpo most people _don't hear in school_
> These articles disappeared from the main Tracy web site several years ago--parts 4 & 5 were not originally made available to the public. If you've ever wondered about Jimmy Wing Woo's (_not_ the same Jimmy Woo of San Soo Kung Fu) contributions to American Kenpo, his time with Ed Parker, etc. this is what you've been waiting for (see sections 4 & 5).
> 
> Some people consider these articles (and Will Tracy--but that's a _whole_ other story) controversial, you must decide for yourself. The 5 part series is superb. I recommend printing 'em out, makin' yourself comfortable, and reading 'em with a glass of tea or some sherry. Or a beer.
> 
> http://www.sanjosekenpo.com./articles.htm
> 
> Make yourself @ home
> 
> 
> Happy Labor Day,
> 
> M.C. Busman



A bunch of crap that surfaces every few years. I wonder why Will never talks about he and his wife's stint in L.A. Superior Court as felony defendants. Public records tell all.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Brian Jones said:
			
		

> What bothers me is how Will Tracy seems to be talking out of both sides of his mouth. He does a lot of I loved Ed Parker, let me tell you what a flawed human being he was. Brian Jones


 YEP!   Interesting how these *never *surfaced until after his death......LOL  another case of "Let the reader beware".

 :asian:


----------



## satans.barber

I stopped reading when I got to the bit about how 'American Kenpo obviously doesn't work because it's never produced a World class fighter', um, Benny Urquidez held 6 World championships didn't he?

Ian.


----------



## John Bishop

satans.barber said:
			
		

> I stopped reading when I got to the bit about how 'American Kenpo obviously doesn't work because it's never produced a World class fighter', um, Benny Urquidez held 6 World championships didn't he?
> 
> Ian.



There were/are several world class EPAK fighters.  But, Benny Urquidez is a Kajukenbo man.  His instructor was GM Bill Ryusaki, who was under John Leoning, who was under Adriano Emperado.


----------



## Rob Broad

Well thats an half an hour of my life I will never get back.  It is funny how people are so brave to post this stuff long after Ed Parker has passed away.

I studied the Tracy system up until 4th degree Black Belt, and quantity does not replace quality.  I still have all of the original Tracy tapes, and the nstructor series tapes.  It is funny how history seemed to re-write itself to fit Al's needs.  It os amazing how easily he can remove people from his organization on just a whim, like their training and contributions never existed.

As for Will Tracy's claim to fame, he more know as the Leader Of A Church of Sex.  I still remember seeing thestory on Hard Copy years ago.  Him and his wife ran the this church where it was part fo the religous doctrine for its parishoners to sleep with those that the church ordered.  Nice Mid-Life crisis, when it is time for my Mid-Life crisis I will buy a flashy car.

I like how easy it is for Mr. will Tracy to point of all of the thing he claims Ed Parker had done, but won't even mention all of the Tracy's Kenpo's history, and all of the skeletons in their closet.

Again I say 30 minutes of my life I will never get back.


----------



## M.C. Busman

Doc wrote: _"A bunch of crap that surfaces every few years. I wonder why Will never talks about he and his wife's stint in L.A. Superior Court as felony defendants. Public records tell all._"

Rob wrote (in part): _"As for Will Tracy's claim to fame, he more know as the Leader Of A Church of Sex. I still remember seeing thestory on Hard Copy years ago. Him and his wife ran the this church where it was part fo the religous doctrine for its parishoners to sleep with those that the church ordered. Nice Mid-Life crisis, when it is time for my Mid-Life crisis I will buy a flashy car._"

I have an article or two on this.  I recall that it was simply a ploy to make money through prostitution, using religion as an excuse.  "Initiate" men would pay a monetary fee, have sex w/ the "goddess" (his wife), and thus become members of the "church".  The court did _not_ buy the Tracy arguement But I digress.

I consider articles #4 & #5 "AWESOME" for the credit someone (even if it is "Weird" Will Tracy) finally gives to James Wing Woo (no relation to San Soo's Jimmy Woo) for how he helped form American Kenpo.  Woo got a raw deal, and until Tracy posted this info 8 or so years ago, it was just one of those whispered things that no-one really wanted to confirm or deny.  Well, it should be acknowledged.  It happened, it is part of our history.  

Yeah, Will Tracy is free with his opinion.  He shows some biases.  Maybe his memory isn't _perfect_, but I feel (opinion) that this series has a ring of honesty to it, it is clearly a personal narrative of personal recollections (and not an annotated study).  It's purpose was to present information which has hitherto been considered "secret" by many seniors.  It is a pity that some other seniors from that era chose to go with revised and simpified histories, or let their memories die with them. 

Brian wrote: "_He does a lot of I loved Ed Parker, let me tell you what a flawed human being he was._"

I don't know if presenting Ed Parker (or any other human being, martial artist or not) as a perfect being would be doing anyone a favor.  Sure, Ed Parker had flaws.  He did some AWESOME things, he made some mistakes.  Mistakes and feuds don't generally make it into print--at least not in magazines who strive to sell lots of advert space and keep readership high.  Everyone has "mixed reviews" somewhere in their file.  So, let's consider the flaws.  We don't have to duplicate them or condone them.  But we shouldn't hide 'em either.  

I would have been much more surprised had there been no upheavals, no struggle, no jockying for position and power in American Kenpo (as with all other martial arts and many sports).  These things exist in every organization--even the ones that claim to be pacifistic and peace loving.  Desire for power and security is natural in most people.  Did Will Tracy love Ed Parker as a teacher, as a friend?  The two had a lot in common, and spent a lot of time together.  Obviously the men were friends, in spite of Will Tracy & wife's lifestyle.  I wouldn't criticize Will's individual memories of Parker and what he can recall any more that Leilani Parker's.  


Keep it in Perspective,

M.C. Busman


----------



## Goldendragon7

M.C. Busman said:
			
		

> I consider articles #4 & #5 "AWESOME" for the credit someone (even if it is "Weird" Will Tracy) finally gives to James Wing Woo for how he helped form American Kenpo.
> M.C. Busman


  I don't know that I would use the word Awesome....  if James Wing Woo is so  worried about it.... why doesn't he speak up himself on the issue.... this  speaks volumes to me on the intestinal fortitude that he must have.  Why he  needs a 3rd party mouthpiece is beyond me!  Those in the know, realize the  strong contributions that James Wing Woo assisted Ed Parker with in the early  days just the same as many others throughout the next 3 + decades of Ed Parker  innovations and advancements in what came to be known as Ed Parker's American  Kenpo.  If this is all that you wanted, it could have been handled much better  and with a great deal more tact.

 I'm glad you admit and refer to him as  "Weird Will", this is a much more accurate description of the man.  Much of what  he writes is either wrong or twisted, yes there are shreds of truth (I agree on  some) but to go to this length *8* years after Ed Parker passed is  gutless, and those that _continue_ to post this garbage are as  well.  No respect will be given to those that resort to this type of trashing  _*THE*_ individual that put us _*ALL*_ on the  map!!!  

 Business must be hurting in Kentucky and Washington.  LOL  

 :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7

John Bishop said:
			
		

> There were/are several world class EPAK fighters. But, Benny Urquidez is a Kajukenbo man. His instructor was GM Bill Ryusaki, who was under John Leoning, who was under Adriano Emperado.


 Thanks John you are correct even though Arnold and the clan had a close  relationship with Ed Parker. 

 Steve "Nasty" Anderson (under Orned  "Chicken" Gabriel out of San Diego) dominated the National and World Tournament  scene for several years!!  He was a Kenpoist!!!!!!!! 
 %-}


----------



## satans.barber

John Bishop said:
			
		

> There were/are several world class EPAK fighters.  But, Benny Urquidez is a Kajukenbo man.  His instructor was GM Bill Ryusaki, who was under John Leoning, who was under Adriano Emperado.



Was he? My mistake then, I though he'd trained under SGM Parker. He's a talented guy, both in the ring and on screen, kudos.

Ian.


----------



## John Bishop

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Thanks John you are correct even though Arnold and the clan had a close relationship with Ed Parker.
> 
> %-}


Very true.  There was, and for the most part still is a very strong brotherhood between the EPAK guys and Kajukenbo.  SGM Parker, GM Ryuzaki and his students (the Urquidez family, Dan Guzman, etc) all shared workouts, luau's and good times.


----------



## Doc

John Bishop said:
			
		

> Very true.  There was, and for the most part still is a very strong brotherhood between the EPAK guys and Kajukenbo.  SGM Parker, GM Ryuzaki and his students (the Urquidez family, Dan Guzman, etc) all shared workouts, luau's and good times.



Very true. I did a video with Bill Ryuzaki and Benny last year. We had a ball on the set with Benny playing practical jokes on me during rehersals while Bill Ryuzaki laughed at us. Back in the day, when you came up against a black gi, more likely it was a Kajukenbo guy long before Kenpo went to black gi's. You knew you had a fight on your hands, and even if you won you still got beat up. Much respect.


----------



## M.C. Busman

Doc wrote:_"I don't know that I would use the word Awesome.... if James Wing Woo is so worried about it.... why doesn't he speak up himself on the issue.... this speaks volumes to me on the intestinal fortitude that he must have. Why he needs a 3rd party mouthpiece is beyond me!"_

Plenty of folks choose not to talk about their experiences--especially negative ones. Especially in the martial arts, there is a great deal of effort put into concealing factual history to present saleable squeaky-clean images. This doesn't necessitate the rest of us pretending nothing happened, and sweeping the facts back under the rug. 

Doc wrote: "_ Those in the know, realize the strong contributions that James Wing Woo assisted Ed Parker with in the early days just the same as many others throughout the next 3 + decades of Ed Parker innovations and advancements in what came to be known as Ed Parker's American Kenpo. If this is all that you wanted, it could have been handled much better and with a great deal more tact."_

But it didn't happen. Tact or no. How would the politically correct version of what happened between Mr. Woo and Mr. Parker go? Maybe just say things didn't work out, and leave out the truth about the man being used and completely dependent upon Mr. Parker? Maybe you can write a tactful version for us?

Ed Parker's art, American Kenpo, is *still* an evolving art. Just like Jigoro Kano's judo, James Mitose's Kenpo (Kosho or earlier), Chang T'ung Sheng's Shuai Jiao, and virtually all other martial arts. Very few martial arts progress from one generation through to the next without some modification, alteration, addition or deletion. But many of Those in The Know are just as happy when someone else speaks the truth. Finally and openly. Personally, I think history is just that--history. It certainly shouldn't drive intelligent people away from what is a very effective defensive art (Kenpo).

Doc wrote: _"I'm glad you admit and refer to him as "Weird Will", this is a much more accurate description of the man._

I never sought to defend his personality or character, or any of the odder...facts and events with which he has been concerned (LIKE the sex-as-religion-rather-than-prostitution-that-a-judge-didn't-buy). BUT the man was close to Ed Parker. He isn't active with Tracy's Kenpo (as far as any of us know), and his recollections seem honest and valuable. Many of his claims are supported by the fact, and he appears to have gone to great lengths to explain things from his perspective. I certainly wouldn't go so far as calling what Will wrote a "perfect history". It is personal, it is unpopular with many people (who weren't there either)...and it is right...there.

Doc wrote: _"Much of what he writes is either wrong or twisted, yes there are shreds of truth (I agree on some) but to go to this length *8* years after Ed Parker passed is gutless, and those that continue to post this garbage are as well." _

Feel free to point out where "Weird" Will Tracy is wrong or rebutt what he has written. I for one will read with interest, and would rather know wrong for wrong. That Ed Parker has passed is no reason to simply deny the facts and pretend the man was perfect, or a diety (or completely deviod of ethics). Should we forget about Watergate because Nixon is dead and speak only sweet nothings of him?!! Come on, this is neither realistic nor of service in the long run. Sooner or later the facts surface. Why not acknowledge and confront them early on? Why acknowledge only what one thinks is good or beneficial? Why should the rest of us be content with the meagre tidbits certain others have decided are...enough? I for one do not desire censor. Ed Parker's legacy is not diminished by the fact he was less than perfect on several occasions. SO what? He was a man! This is martial arts, friends--real life--not a sanatized propaganda legend. 

Doc wrote: _"No respect will be given to those that resort to this type of trashing *THE* individual that put us *ALL* on the map!!!"_

So we can have only happy thoughts? Someone contributes something grand and suddenly they are off limits? C'mon. That is downright silly. Telling the truth isn't "trashing" just because some people find it bothersome. This seems to be a gross overreaction.

Well, people are free to have your own happy thoughts. I don't fear history--happy and not. It's better to keep on reading, interviewing, studying, and sharing. As long as people consider these things with intelligence and skepticism (good _and_ bad), we should be o.k.

I appreciate history for history's sake. Good, bad, ugly...regardless. I'm not in the business of worrying about whether of not I offend anyone, or whether or not people care to "respect" me or not. I grew out of that a loong time ago. If I wanted respect, I'd write the happy-happy-joy-joy articles we so frequently see in newsstand martial arts magazines. Facts are facts. If you decide to take personal offense at something with is a matter of study, that is one's personal choice.  If you come across a version of history which you know is wrong, you are free to dispute.  Just calling it "bad" and castigating those who read or share it won't solve anything.


Take Care,

M.C. Busman


----------



## Goldendragon7

LOL, It just occurred to me...... You can't do battle with an unarmed  opponent......  :idunno:


   So who is more foolish..... THE FOOL or the FOOL arguing  with the FOOL....

   Pitts off......


----------



## Doc

M.C. Busman said:
			
		

> Doc wrote:_"I don't know that I would use the word Awesome.... if James Wing Woo is so worried about it.... why doesn't he speak up himself on the issue.... this speaks volumes to me on the intestinal fortitude that he must have. Why he needs a 3rd party mouthpiece is beyond me!"_
> 
> Plenty of folks choose not to talk about their experiences--especially negative ones. Especially in the martial arts, there is a great deal of effort put into concealing factual history to present saleable squeaky-clean images. This doesn't necessitate the rest of us pretending nothing happened, and sweeping the facts back under the rug.
> 
> Doc wrote: "_ Those in the know, realize the strong contributions that James Wing Woo assisted Ed Parker with in the early days just the same as many others throughout the next 3 + decades of Ed Parker innovations and advancements in what came to be known as Ed Parker's American Kenpo. If this is all that you wanted, it could have been handled much better and with a great deal more tact."_
> 
> But it didn't happen. Tact or no. How would the politically correct version of what happened between Mr. Woo and Mr. Parker go? Maybe just say things didn't work out, and leave out the truth about the man being used and completely dependent upon Mr. Parker? Maybe you can write a tactful version for us?
> 
> Ed Parker's art, American Kenpo, is *still* an evolving art. Just like Jigoro Kano's judo, James Mitose's Kenpo (Kosho or earlier), Chang T'ung Sheng's Shuai Jiao, and virtually all other martial arts. Very few martial arts progress from one generation through to the next without some modification, alteration, addition or deletion. But many of Those in The Know are just as happy when someone else speaks the truth. Finally and openly. Personally, I think history is just that--history. It certainly shouldn't drive intelligent people away from what is a very effective defensive art (Kenpo).
> 
> Doc wrote: _"I'm glad you admit and refer to him as "Weird Will", this is a much more accurate description of the man._
> 
> I never sought to defend his personality or character, or any of the odder...facts and events with which he has been concerned (LIKE the sex-as-religion-rather-than-prostitution-that-a-judge-didn't-buy). BUT the man was close to Ed Parker. He isn't active with Tracy's Kenpo (as far as any of us know), and his recollections seem honest and valuable. Many of his claims are supported by the fact, and he appears to have gone to great lengths to explain things from his perspective. I certainly wouldn't go so far as calling what Will wrote a "perfect history". It is personal, it is unpopular with many people (who weren't there either)...and it is right...there.
> 
> Doc wrote: _"Much of what he writes is either wrong or twisted, yes there are shreds of truth (I agree on some) but to go to this length *8* years after Ed Parker passed is gutless, and those that continue to post this garbage are as well." _
> 
> Feel free to point out where "Weird" Will Tracy is wrong or rebutt what he has written. I for one will read with interest, and would rather know wrong for wrong. That Ed Parker has passed is no reason to simply deny the facts and pretend the man was perfect, or a diety (or completely deviod of ethics). Should we forget about Watergate because Nixon is dead and speak only sweet nothings of him?!! Come on, this is neither realistic nor of service in the long run. Sooner or later the facts surface. Why not acknowledge and confront them early on? Why acknowledge only what one thinks is good or beneficial? Why should the rest of us be content with the meagre tidbits certain others have decided are...enough? I for one do not desire censor. Ed Parker's legacy is not diminished by the fact he was less than perfect on several occasions. SO what? He was a man! This is martial arts, friends--real life--not a sanatized propaganda legend.
> 
> Doc wrote: _"No respect will be given to those that resort to this type of trashing *THE* individual that put us *ALL* on the map!!!"_
> 
> So we can have only happy thoughts? Someone contributes something grand and suddenly they are off limits? C'mon. That is downright silly. Telling the truth isn't "trashing" just because some people find it bothersome. This seems to be a gross overreaction.
> 
> Well, people are free to have your own happy thoughts. I don't fear history--happy and not. It's better to keep on reading, interviewing, studying, and sharing. As long as people consider these things with intelligence and skepticism (good _and_ bad), we should be o.k.
> 
> I appreciate history for history's sake. Good, bad, ugly...regardless. I'm not in the business of worrying about whether of not I offend anyone, or whether or not people care to "respect" me or not. I grew out of that a loong time ago. If I wanted respect, I'd write the happy-happy-joy-joy articles we so frequently see in newsstand martial arts magazines. Facts are facts. If you decide to take personal offense at something with is a matter of study, that is one's personal choice.  If you come across a version of history which you know is wrong, you are free to dispute.  Just calling it "bad" and castigating those who read or share it won't solve anything.
> 
> 
> Take Care,
> 
> M.C. Busman



I suggest arguing with someone who has already decided and made the assumptions that what he read is true is a waste of time. Your mind is made up. You assume he was "close" to Parker. Why? because that's what he wrote? I know Will. Are we close? Who said that Parker used Woo? Oh yeah, you read that too. It's not true. Now what? You've been told, and I offer at least just as much credibility in my written word as that crap Will wrote. You choose

Anyway if you really wanted a dialog you would have asked for one. Instead what you read is "true" and now you want someone to tell you which part is wrong. Maybe "GoldenDragon 7" will argue with you. As for me, what you believe "just ain't that important."

And for the record, I never replied to you. Makes me wonder if you can't even read who wrote what, how you manage to glean all that information from Wills writing.


----------



## Doc

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> LOL, It just occurred to me...... You can't do battle with an unarmed  opponent......  :idunno:
> 
> 
> So who is more foolish..... THE FOOL or the FOOL arguing  with the FOOL....
> 
> Pitts off......



You shut up too!


----------



## M.C. Busman

Doc wrote: _[....]"Anyway if you really wanted a dialog you would have asked for one. Instead what you read is "true" and now you want someone to tell you which part is wrong. Maybe "GoldenDragon 7" will argue with you. As for me, what you believe "just ain't that important."_

So do you want a dialogue or do you want to turn your back?  You can fix what is wrong, or keep rankting.

I'm still waiting for someone to refute what Will has written.  You state over and over that most of what Will has written is unsound.  Yet you don't support your suppostition with any information.  I know many of his facts are correct, and some aren't.  It ain't going to work to just "trash" everything Tracy, and hope people will avoid _[everything _ related to Tracy's like an "R" rated movie.  

Tell us why, specifically.  Show us what's wrong.

Doc wrote: _"And for the record, I never replied to you. Makes me wonder if you can't even read who wrote what, how you manage to glean all that information from Wills writing."_

Wree you talking to a ghost?  This is a public forum?


Tace Care,

M.C. Busman


----------



## Brian Jones

Of course, Ed Parker was a flawed human being.  Technically that's an oxymoron.  Being flawed is a part of the human condition.  However what bothered me was the"daming with faint praise" that Tracy does. I would be fine with a straight forward "I knew Ed Parker and he as a dirty so and so" as oppossed to sounding hypocritical. 
   Jimmy Woo's invovlement would be interesting from a historical standpoint if it were true.   First we have to accept that Will Tracy is accurate in his history, whcih we have already seen to be false (I believe he calls James Ibrao Mr. Parker's first black belt, instead of Charles Breeder). Then we have to believe that Mr. Parker was incapapable of creating his own forms, something many kenpo schools have their students do for black belt exams. That's a hard sell.

Brian Jones


----------



## Goldendragon7

Doc said:
			
		

> You shut up too!


 Hee hee ..... at least I know who said what..... LOL  :ultracool  Oh man.... this is too funny.  I refuse to debate with an  unarmed opponent.....lol

 :asian:


----------



## marshallbd

Brian Jones said:
			
		

> Of course, Ed Parker was a flawed human being.  Technically that's an oxymoron.  Being flawed is a part of the human condition.  However what bothered me was the"daming with faint praise" that Tracy does. I would be fine with a straight forward "I knew Ed Parker and he as a dirty so and so" as oppossed to sounding hypocritical.
> Jimmy Woo's invovlement would be interesting from a historical standpoint if it were true.   First we have to accept that Will Tracy is accurate in his history, whcih we have already seen to be false (I believe he calls James Ibrao Mr. Parker's first black belt, instead of Charles Breeder). Then we have to believe that Mr. Parker was incapapable of creating his own forms, something many kenpo schools have their students do for black belt exams. That's a hard sell.
> 
> Brian Jones


I believe that James Ibrao makes that same claim on his website....   http://www.thebelt.com/Home/home.htm I was not there and I do not know who was first or second or 100th and  to me....it really makes no difference when they got it as much as how they got it (ie. earned or honorary or something in between). Just an unknown, unranked guy, who is at the very early stages of learning, who never the less, loves his new art of Kenpo! :asian:


----------



## Doc

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Hee hee ..... at least I know who said what..... LOL  :ultracool  Oh man.... this is too funny.  I refuse to debate with an  unarmed opponent.....lol
> 
> :asian:


Me thinks some of these folks have multiple names - the themes are the same.


----------



## marshallbd

Doc said:
			
		

> Me thinks some of these folks have multiple names - the themes are the same.


was that in reference to me? I meant no disrespect to anyone....I just saw that on his website and decided to post the link. I am sure it has been on this forum before but I don't know where.
And by the way, I have only one name here....Marshallbd (AKA...Beau David Marshall)


----------



## M.C. Busman

Obviously in post #16, have I misquoted Dennis Conastar as Ron Chapell . I apologize to both Ron and Dennis. That's what I get for staying up on the computer late, glancing at names, and using nicknames. My fault, I will be more observant and less impatient in the future. I have a sincere interest in history, and try to be thorough because I care. And really Dennis, just point out the obvious next time. Subtlety is lost on the blunt and tired. 

Naming the wrong name aside, I stand by what I wrote. To make up for my boneheadedness, I'll post a nice consideration of the Ed Parker and James Wing Woo _saga_ which I dedicate to _the Kenpo Guys_ _I confused_.

(below)


----------



## M.C. Busman

*Some of the Things we Know about James Wing Woo and Ed Parker*

Some people dispute the fact that Ed Parker and James Wing Woo (no relation to Jimmy Woo of San Soo Kung Fu) left on less than friendly terms. Other than Will Tracy's article, there are several sources that hint strongly at an unfriendly split. If you have stronger evidence than this, feel free to post it.

1. Nowhere in _"The Secrets of Chinese Karate"_ also published as_ "The Secrets of Karate"_ (1963) is James Wing Woo credited or mentioned. 

2. In the November 1990 issue of _Inside Kung Fu_ Lilia I Howe wrote an article titled, "James Wing Woo: Kung Fu's Unknown Pioneer". Woo is quoted as saying:

_"We moved back from China in 1928, which was where I trained I had returned to the United States years later, and hadn't planned on exploiting my martial arts knowledge. What happened was I met a guy in Northern California who induced me to move south to the Hollywood area. He wanted to write a book with me. The guy ended up taking my work and running with it--I never got credit--but the students all wanted to study with me"(34)_

James Woo doesn't name Ed Parker specifically, and doesn't seem too happy with the results of the relationship. 

3. James Woo's website: www.tecnoscan.com/sifu/abhp1.html Woo says that he and a _"...Kenpo Karate instructor in Pasadena"_ were [/i]"...writing the book together...[/i] while Woo was also teaching "gratis" (free) at the higher belt classes at the Pasadena Gym. Here, it simply says that James decided not to sign the book contract, and was planning on moving back to San Francisco but stayed because he was asked by a group of kenpo students to teach. Ed Parker isn't named here either.

4. In _The Journey_ (2000-2001), Dr. Stevan Walton writes: 

_"The two men had an ill-fated martial arts partnership; it was inevitable that Parker, the creative, innovative rebel and Woo, the traditional Chinese master, would have conflicting approaches. After a year, they dissolved their partnership. Most of the advanced students (with the exception of Chuck Sullivan) went with Woo because they felt he had more to teach. Dave Hebler and Dan Inosanto stayed with Parker.While this was a painful experience, Parker used it to further develop the depth and breadth of his Kenpo curriculum. This initiated a period of explosive creativity in the development of Parker's Kenpo System."_ (10) 

5. Is of course, Will Tracy's version. We can look at this from two perspectives, 1. That Will Tracy is just being honest and has nothing to lose by telling the truth as he remembers it, or 2. That he's intentionally slandering Ed Parker. 

I don't see a motive for making up lies about Ed Parker. What would Will Tracy gain? He doesn't teach or make money from kenpo. Not only that, Ed Parker is in the Tracy Lineage. To degrade Parker's Kenpo is to degrade Tracy's kenpo. If anything, making a series of articles like this public would cause nothing but grief. Grief for the angry Parker loyalists who consider anything other than squeaky-clean and politically correct statements about the man to be the vilest debasement. Grief for guys who think their livelyhood or the quality of their style might be in question because suddenly people conditioned to think the martial arts are a great tool of moral and ethical teachings hear about less than perfect (normal human) behavior from (a) pivotal practitioner(s). Grief for James Woo who was doing his own thing just quietly (with a few hints here & there over the years). Grief for the Tracy Bros., because now their kenpo breatheren are madder than wet hens about what has been said--whether it is true or not. Grief for Will Tracy, who apparently abandoned his project after part 5 when the links were pulled from the Tracy's Kenpo site. Not to mention the inevitable spread of the Sex Cult story again . Not that he would care, from the folks I've spoken to...

The thing is, if events happened differently, if feelings were hurt and someone abandoned on a streetcorner without a nickel, I don't think James Woo would ever talk about this. He wouldn't really gain anything, and would probably have the whole kenpo world unhappy with him. He has loyal students and a nice school. He seems happy...so we are stuck with what little evidence we have. 

James Wing Woo is about 81 years old now...

Other than someone who was actually there describing it, there isn't much more to do.

Check out James Ibrao's site for some gnarly pictures from "back in the day", including some that include Parker & Woo: http://www.thebelt.com/ go to the main page & scroll down for photo albums.

And if I hurt anyone's feelings, I just wanna letcha know...I have always thought Ed Parker was AWESOME, too. I have the infinate insights series (3 of which are signed), and think anyone with an interest in American martial arts should read them, whether or not you buy the theories.


Have a Terrific Weekend, 

M.C. Busman


----------



## Goldendragon7

M.C. Busman said:
			
		

> *
> Some of the Things we Know about James Wing Woo and Ed Parker.... blah blah **blah blah** blahhhhhhhhhhhh *
> M.C. Busman


 Ok..... and your point?

 :idunno:


----------



## John Bishop

Two very common things I've seen in the martial arts over the years is:

1.  That "falling outs" seem to happen quite often between people who were once friends, or student & instructor, or both.  Just like life, people grow apart, or their ideas and goals on what they want in their future changes.

2.  I've met very few long term martial artists that have only trained with one instructor, or in one style.


----------



## KenpoDave

M.C. Busman said:
			
		

> I would have been much more surprised had there been no upheavals, no struggle, no jockying for position and power in American Kenpo (as with all other martial arts and many sports).  These things exist in every organization--even the ones that claim to be pacifistic and peace loving.  Desire for power and security is natural in most people.  Did Will Tracy love Ed Parker as a teacher, as a friend?  The two had a lot in common, and spent a lot of time together.  Obviously the men were friends, in spite of Will Tracy & wife's lifestyle.  I wouldn't criticize Will's individual memories of Parker and what he can recall any more that Leilani Parker's.
> 
> 
> Keep it in Perspective,
> 
> M.C. Busman



I think you have grasped the point of the series.


----------



## Doc

marshallbd said:
			
		

> was that in reference to me? I meant no disrespect to anyone....I just saw that on his website and decided to post the link. I am sure it has been on this forum before but I don't know where.
> And by the way, I have only one name here....Marshallbd (AKA...Beau David Marshall)


Sir, no sir.


----------



## marshallbd

Doc said:
			
		

> Sir, no sir.


Thanks Doc!


----------



## Seig

M.C. Busman said:
			
		

> *Some of the Things we Know about James Wing Woo and Ed Parker*
> 
> Some people dispute the fact that Ed Parker and James Wing Woo (no relation to Jimmy Woo of San Soo Kung Fu) left on less than friendly terms. Other than Will Tracy's article, there are several sources that hint strongly at an unfriendly split. If you have stronger evidence than this, feel free to post it.
> 
> 1. Nowhere in _"The Secrets of Chinese Karate"_ also published as_ "The Secrets of Karate"_ (1963) is James Wing Woo credited or mentioned.


And this proves what? This is inference to a problem that you do not have first hand knowledge of; therefore, is hearsay.


> 2. In the November 1990 issue of _Inside Kung Fu_ Lilia I Howe wrote an article titled, "James Wing Woo: Kung Fu's Unknown Pioneer". Woo is quoted as saying:
> 
> _"We moved back from China in 1928, which was where I trained I had returned to the United States years later, and hadn't planned on exploiting my martial arts knowledge. What happened was I met a guy in Northern California who induced me to move south to the Hollywood area. He wanted to write a book with me. The guy ended up taking my work and running with it--I never got credit--but the students all wanted to study with me"(34)_
> 
> James Woo doesn't name Ed Parker specifically, and doesn't seem too happy with the results of the relationship.


This seems to be saying, "He got the book, but I got the studens." Doesn't seem like sour grapes to me, besides, it's common knowledge that some students went with Mr Woo.


> 3. James Woo's website: www.tecnoscan.com/sifu/abhp1.html Woo says that he and a _"...Kenpo Karate instructor in Pasadena"_ were [/i]"...writing the book together...[/i] while Woo was also teaching "gratis" (free) at the higher belt classes at the Pasadena Gym. Here, it simply says that James decided not to sign the book contract, and was planning on moving back to San Francisco but stayed because he was asked by a group of kenpo students to teach. Ed Parker isn't named here either.


Ok, Mr. Woo decides not to sign the contract, and according to Will Tracy that makes Ed Parker a thief. Let's look at something else, if there was/is so much bad blood between Woo and Parker, why does Woo refuse to name him as a bad person?



> 4. In _The Journey_ (2000-2001), Dr. Stevan Walton writes:
> 
> _"The two men had an ill-fated martial arts partnership; it was inevitable that Parker, the creative, innovative rebel and Woo, the traditional Chinese master, would have conflicting approaches. After a year, they dissolved their partnership. Most of the advanced students (with the exception of Chuck Sullivan) went with Woo because they felt he had more to teach. Dave Hebler and Dan Inosanto stayed with Parker.While this was a painful experience, Parker used it to further develop the depth and breadth of his Kenpo curriculum. This initiated a period of explosive creativity in the development of Parker's Kenpo System."_ (10)


 Your point?



> 5. Is of course, Will Tracy's version. We can look at this from two perspectives, 1. That Will Tracy is just being honest and has nothing to lose by telling the truth as he remembers it, or 2. That he's intentionally slandering Ed Parker.


It is easy to intentionally slander someone when they are dead. Besides, this is not slander, it's lible.



> I don't see a motive for making up lies about Ed Parker. What would Will Tracy gain?


 Remember, this is the same family that is trying to elevate Mitose to Supreme Kenpo Mastery instead of the vermin that he was.


> He doesn't teach or make money from kenpo. Not only that, Ed Parker is in the Tracy Lineage. To degrade Parker's Kenpo is to degrade Tracy's kenpo.


 You would think they would have learned that by now, wouldn't you?


> If anything, making a series of articles like this public would cause nothing but grief. Grief for the angry Parker loyalists who consider anything other than squeaky-clean and politically correct statements about the man to be the vilest debasement. Grief for guys who think their livelyhood or the quality of their style might be in question because suddenly people conditioned to think the martial arts are a great tool of moral and ethical teachings hear about less than perfect (normal human) behavior from (a) pivotal practitioner(s). Grief for James Woo who was doing his own thing just quietly (with a few hints here & there over the years). Grief for the Tracy Bros., because now their kenpo breatheren are madder than wet hens about what has been said--whether it is true or not. Grief for Will Tracy, who apparently abandoned his project after part 5 when the links were pulled from the Tracy's Kenpo site. Not to mention the inevitable spread of the Sex Cult story again . Not that he would care, from the folks I've spoken to...


 Examine what you have written. Will Tracy is only spreading grief and his brother could only stomach so much of it; or more likely, Mrs. Parker's lawyer only stomached so much of it.


> The thing is, if events happened differently, if feelings were hurt and someone abandoned on a streetcorner without a nickel, I don't think James Woo would ever talk about this.


Then what gives Will Tracy the right?


> He wouldn't really gain anything,


Seems to me, that he gained more from the split with Parker than he lost with one book deal he refused to sign.





> and would probably have the whole kenpo world unhappy with him. He has loyal students and a nice school. He seems happy...so we are stuck with what little evidence we have.


 What evidence? You have nothing.



> James Wing Woo is about 81 years old now...
> 
> Other than someone who was actually there describing it, there isn't much more to do.
> 
> Check out James Ibrao's site for some gnarly pictures from "back in the day", including some that include Parker & Woo: http://www.thebelt.com/ go to the main page & scroll down for photo albums.


And this pertains how?


> And if I hurt anyone's feelings, I just wanna letcha know...I have always thought Ed Parker was AWESOME, too. I have the infinate insights series (3 of which are signed), and think anyone with an interest in American martial arts should read them, whether or not you buy the theories.
> 
> 
> Have a Terrific Weekend,
> 
> M.C. Busman


If you think he was so awesome, why the caustic remarks?
All in all, I would give this try of supporting Will Tracy a D+, not quite a failure(at least the writing, if not the content was readable)....


----------



## GAB

Hi all,

To M. C. Busman.

Since you are talking about the article's like you have quite a bit of inside information.

I will ask you a question I asked "Doc", he did not answer when I presented it to him.

Regarding the Crest of SGMEP. 
Will Tracy had a sad story in one of his article's that said, a man named Dick Tercell actually designed the crest, showed it to several persons, because he did not want to get the same treatment similar to the Jimmy Wing Woo incident (Will's statements).

Dick Tercell hung himself (some say accidently, some say not). This is not something that is widely known, (because I have tried to check it out).

It is another story that is floating around and should receive some discussion.

What is your take on this sad story?

Regards, Gary


----------



## M.C. Busman

Michael Seigel wrote: _"And this proves what? This is inference to a problem that you do not have first hand knowledge of; therefore, is hearsay."_

Reply: That isn't quite correct. Ed Parker's book, "Secrets of Chinese Karate" omits any mention of Woo. This is a standing *fact* which has nothing to do with "hearsay". Thus far, the sources I've cited are all we know of...no-one who was there first hand has come forward yet (we can hope though, right? Several men who were there are still living).

On the subject of "hearsay", the belief that the breakup between these two men was friendly is also hearsay, and due less weight as thus far, no-one who was actually there has offered any testimony to counter the statements of James Woo in two different sources.

Are you sure you want to go down that road? Everything you or any other kenpo person says regarding the statements, actions, and teachings of Mr. Parker is hearsay...and thus should be disregarded? 

Michael Seigel wrote: _"This seems to be saying, "He got the book, but I got the studen[t]s." Doesn't seem like sour grapes to me, besides, it's common knowledge that some students went with Mr Woo."_

Reply: Sure. Your opinion as to what it means is as valuable as mine.

Michael Seigel wrote: _"Ok, Mr. Woo decides not to sign the contract, and according to Will Tracy that makes Ed Parker a thief. Let's look at something else, if there was/is so much bad blood between Woo and Parker, why does Woo refuse to name him as a bad person?"_

Reply: Maybe you missed the part in the Howe interview where Woo said, "_The guy ended up taking my work and running with it--I never got credit--but the students all wanted to study with me" _(Inside Kung Fu, November 1990:34)? Nobody used the term "thief", but at the very least, Ed Parker did have a BS in Sociology from Brigham Young University in Provo, Utah. He should have known that not crediting sources = bad. As for Mr. Woo, he may be perfectly content to let it go. But I'm a busybody, like most history buffs  

Michael Seigel wrote: _"Your point?"_

Reply: You're an intelligent guy. I'm sure you'll figure it out 

Michael Seigel wrote: _"It is easy to intentionally slander someone when they are dead. Besides, this is not slander, it's lible._

Reply: When people die they become off limits? Would that include Adolf Hitler? And no, that was not intended to be a comparison to anyone in the kenpo world. Just pointing out the ill-logic of deifying the dead. Defamation might be an even better term than libel, but can you show how a libel or how defamation occurred? No-one seems able to do this. If avoiding such things makes you happy, that's your decision, that's fine. Sanctifying people in a politically correct word of perfect reverence is not my cup of tea. A few imperfections, as will the case of Mr. Parker, do not obscure the big picture or dim his accomplishments for me.

Michael Seigel wrote: _"Remember, this is the same family that is trying to elevate Mitose to Supreme Kenpo Mastery instead of the vermin that he was."_

Reply: I recall one of the Tracy's posted something like "no Mitose, No Kenpo" (I paraphrase from memory). Let's see. Mitose (and others) taught William Chow an art called "kenpo", or "kempo" (I'm not getting into that now). Ed Parker studied this art, "kenpo" with William Chow over several different periods of time around the late '40's and early '50's. There really isn't any way to remove Mitose from the Parker lineage, is there? Parker found Mitose's criminal actions reprehensible (according to statements he made in at least one interview), and apparently from material on the Tracy's Kenpo website (and even Will Tracy's writings  ), so did the Tracy's--at least Al and whoever set the website up. Where is the evidence to show that as you put it, Tracy's "elevated Mitose to Supreme Kenpo Mastery"?

Michael Seigel wrote: _"Examine what you have written. Will Tracy is only spreading grief and his brother could only stomach so much of it; or more likely, Mrs. Parker's lawyer only stomached so much of it."_

Reply: Now you're speculating that Leilani Parker may have taken some kind of legal action. Have you proof, or at least circumstantial evidence, or is this more wishful thinking on your part?

Michael Seigel wrote: _"Then what gives Will Tracy the right?"_

Reply: Hmmm. In the United States, folks have the right to opinions, to present their version of things as they remember them. Even if that version makes certain other folks fidgety.

Michael Seigel wrote: _"What evidence? You have nothing."_

Reply: Evidence? Michael, I've posted my sources. Where are yours? Or anyone else's for that matter? Thus far you and others have displayed a complete inability to posit a single well thought out refutation on anything in the Will Tracy 5-part series...or any of the sources I have posted regarding James Wing Woo, for that matter. Don't you think that if something is incorrect and one has the knowledge to provide the correct information, the offending article(s) should be taken down point by point to put it to rest once and for all? Or can't anyone do this?

Michael Seigel wrote: _"And this pertains how?"_

Reply: Well now, if ya wanna see what James Ibrao is doin' now, or have a peek at some nifty historical pics, ya can click the link (convenient, huh?). 

Michael Seigel wrote: _"If you think he was so awesome, why the caustic remarks?[...] All in all, I would give this try of supporting Will Tracy a D+, not quite a failure(at least the writing, if not the content was readable)...._

Reply: I don't consider my tone to have been caustic--if you read hostility into my words, that's your doing. I write as I write because I serve the facts, Michael. Not wishful thinking, peer pressure, or a "cause" which would require me to check my reasoning capabilities. Respect doesn't mean refusing to acknowledge history. I can respect men like Mitose, Parker, the Tracy bros., and others for what they did for the art--and acknowledge the rest of their lives sweet and sordid, too.  Should evidence to the contrary surface showing Ed Parker and James Wing Woo secretly remained the best of pals, that there is a Vast Tracy's conspiracy, or that everything Will Tracy said is bunk, it won't distress me. I'm in it to figure out history--not hide it.

Additionally, I thank you for your academic consideration. Your opinion is important to me, whether it is based on emotion or fact.


Y'all Take Care!

M.C. Busman []):^)


----------



## Brian Jones

No, who received their black belt first doesn't matter. But my point is shoddy research or misstatements in one arena casts doubts on the entire thing.  As far as "who was first" I thinkthere is a thread tlaking about that issue somewhere on Martialtalk.

Brian Jones


----------



## tshadowchaser

Interesting article.
Not being involved in Kenpo for years I have no idea what is true and what is not but all in all an interesting article


----------



## distalero

Well.......according to Will Tracy's catagorization I came along during the "Traditional Kenpo" period (1969-70). We didn't call it that, of course, and I don't know if you American Kenpo folks use this term or not. I sadly watched the transition to "Early American Kenpo"... which of course is my term (sounds like they wore starched white collars and silver buckles on their shoes, doesn't it) at some point in '74 if I remember correctly. I say sadly because the name of the game was to hire anybody, and I mean anybody (they had some "nutritionist" teaching the intermediate class), to come in off the street and teach by rote out of the then new Parker belt program manuals. (Somewhere I have the local newspaper clipping with the add offering a job to anyone with any sort of martial arts backround). My teacher had left already, (I'm assuming because he declined the new shuffle) and I was about to follow him, but stuck around long enough to see what the hoopla was about. Wasn't impressed. 
     How does any of this pertain to this thread? During that transition a lot of inevitable scuttlebut was whispered, in justification for "this", and condemnation of "that", and Will Tracy's articles refer to some of the stuff that was being repeated even then. Is, or was, much of it true?. Based on the fact that at that point we were standing ankle deep in an obvious rip off of the public in general, and Kenpo students specifically, then I'd have to say some of it was, probably.  
     Now that I think about it, this post just as easily belongs in the lineage thread. You have to wonder about that nutritionist. Do his students call him Grand Master Chef, of the pinenut school?


----------



## Seig

M.C. Busman said:
			
		

> Michael Seigel wrote: _"And this proves what? This is inference to a problem that you do not have first hand knowledge of; therefore, is hearsay."_
> 
> Reply: That isn't quite correct. Ed Parker's book, "Secrets of Chinese Karate" omits any mention of Woo. This is a standing *fact* which has nothing to do with "hearsay". Thus far, the sources I've cited are all we know of...no-one who was there first hand has come forward yet (we can hope though, right? Several men who were there are still living).


There is no mention of Woo, that is undisputed. What also is not disputed is that Master Woo, decided not to sign the publishing contract. That means he gave up all rights to the book. Nice, no; legal yes. The one fact that remains is that the one living person that knows for fact what happened, isn't telling. That means the rest of it is speculation and hearsay. Will Tracy himself writes, "I do not claim what I write be absolutely correct."


> On the subject of "hearsay", the belief that the breakup between these two men was friendly is also hearsay, and due less weight as thus far, no-one who was actually there has offered any testimony to counter the statements of James Woo in two different sources.


And what are the statements of Woo? http://www.tecnoscan.com/sifu/abhp2.html That link is one of your sources, and it says nothing other than what I conceded. Your quote from the Journey says nothing more than they dissolves their partnership due to a differnece of approaches.


> Are you sure you want to go down that road? Everything you or any other kenpo person says regarding the statements, actions, and teachings of Mr. Parker is hearsay...and thus should be disregarded?


Actually, this is incorrect. There are printed writings from Mr. Parker, interviews, and video tapes of him. None of this is hearsay, but verifiable fact. 


> Michael Seigel wrote: _"This seems to be saying, "He got the book, but I got the studen[t]s." Doesn't seem like sour grapes to me, besides, it's common knowledge that some students went with Mr Woo."_
> 
> Reply: Sure. Your opinion as to what it means is as valuable as mine.


Opinion is the key word here, opinion is not fact.


> Michael Seigel wrote: _"Ok, Mr. Woo decides not to sign the contract, and according to Will Tracy that makes Ed Parker a thief. Let's look at something else, if there was/is so much bad blood between Woo and Parker, why does Woo refuse to name him as a bad person?"_
> 
> Reply: Maybe you missed the part in the Howe interview where Woo said, "_The guy ended up taking my work and running with it--I never got credit--but the students all wanted to study with me" _(Inside Kung Fu, November 1990:34)?


Again, since there is no link to the entire article, and I have only your quote, which may or may not be in context, it is subjective. I take my instructor's work and "run with it" all the time. The question here is, Did Mr. Woo ask for credit?


> Nobody used the term "thief", but at the very least, Ed Parker did have a BS in Sociology from Brigham Young University in Provo, Utah. He should have known that not crediting sources = bad.


You are accusing Ed Parker of plagiarism. I guess that is your right. Once again, this is splitting legal hairs, as Mr. Woo did not persue it. 





> As for Mr. Woo, he may be perfectly content to let it go. But I'm a busybody, like most history buffs


 That would be fine if your findings were objective, but they are not. Will Tracy is a liar. He says, "Does this make me a liar because I said Ed stopped teaching?" The answer to that is yes. Ask Dennis Conatser if Mr. Parker stopped teaching.



> Michael Seigel wrote: _"Your point?"_
> 
> Reply: You're an intelligent guy. I'm sure you'll figure it out


Ed Parker had a lot of students leave him over the years, most instructors do.



> Michael Seigel wrote: _"It is easy to intentionally slander someone when they are dead. Besides, this is not slander, it's lible._
> 
> Reply: When people die they become off limits? Would that include Adolf Hitler? And no, that was not intended to be a comparison to anyone in the kenpo world. Just pointing out the ill-logic of deifying the dead.


I never said he was off limits because he was dead. I am not deifying Ed Parker; nor do I think Adolph Hitler is a relevant comparison.


> Defamation might be an even better term than libel, but can you show how a libel or how defamation occurred?


Lible is the defamation of character in writing in a public venue. Will Tracy cannot prove his statements. His so called "proof" is "not one has yet to make an 'offer of proof' that anything I have written is incorrect." Will is using proving a negative as proof positive. :bs:


> No-one seems able to do this.


That would be up to the estate, not me.


> If avoiding such things makes you happy, that's your decision, that's fine. Sanctifying people in a politically correct word of perfect reverence is not my cup of tea. A few imperfections, as will the case of Mr. Parker, do not obscure the big picture or dim his accomplishments for me.


The only thing I am avoiding is unmitigated ********. I have never sanctified anyone. Mr. Parker's personal imperfections have no bearing on me as a Kenpoist. What does have bearing is the system he left behind for people like me. The attacks made on him by people like Will Tracy are a transparent attempt to discredit the system by discreditng the man. That obviosuly cannot be done, as you say yourself.


> Michael Seigel wrote: _"Remember, this is the same family that is trying to elevate Mitose to Supreme Kenpo Mastery instead of the vermin that he was."_
> 
> Reply: I recall one of the Tracy's posted something like "no Mitose, No Kenpo" (I paraphrase from memory). Let's see. Mitose (and others) taught William Chow an art called "kenpo", or "kempo" (I'm not getting into that now). Ed Parker studied this art, "kenpo" with William Chow over several different periods of time around the late '40's and early '50's. There really isn't any way to remove Mitose from the Parker lineage, is there?


I never made an attempt to remove Mitose, but as it has been said, what Chow taught Parker is small in comparison to what we have now. Mitose does not have a direct hand in this. 


> Parker found Mitose's criminal actions reprehensible (according to statements he made in at least one interview), and apparently from material on the Tracy's Kenpo website (and even Will Tracy's writings  ), so did the Tracy's--at least Al and whoever set the website up.


Finally, some common understanding.


> Where is the evidence to show that as you put it, Tracy's "elevated Mitose to Supreme Kenpo Mastery"?


http://www.tracyskarate.com/History/Yoshioda.htm
The Tracy's are making Mitose out to be something that has been proven false. He was a conman and a killer. His "history/lineage" is not proven as they would have you believe. There are literally dozens of discussions on that, and I am not going to rehash them all.


> Michael Seigel wrote: _"Examine what you have written. Will Tracy is only spreading grief and his brother could only stomach so much of it; or more likely, Mrs. Parker's lawyer only stomached so much of it."_
> 
> Reply: Now you're speculating that Leilani Parker may have taken some kind of legal action. Have you proof, or at least circumstantial evidence, or is this more wishful thinking on your part?


There is no "wishful thinking" on my part, Leilani Parker had much litigiation going on after he husband's passing. I would be very much surprised if she did not file some kind of suit. She may not have, I don't know. The known fact is, Al Tracy removed these articles from his website.


> Michael Seigel wrote: _"Then what gives Will Tracy the right?"_
> 
> Reply: Hmmm. In the United States, folks have the right to opinions, to present their version of things as they remember them. Even if that version makes certain other folks fidgety.


The only thing that makes me fidgety is when people take crap for gospel.


> Michael Seigel wrote: _"What evidence? You have nothing."_
> 
> Reply: Evidence? Michael, I've posted my sources. Where are yours? Or anyone else's for that matter? Thus far you and others have displayed a complete inability to posit a single well thought out refutation on anything in the Will Tracy 5-part series...or any of the sources I have posted regarding James Wing Woo, for that matter. Don't you think that if something is incorrect and one has the knowledge to provide the correct information, the offending article(s) should be taken down point by point to put it to rest once and for all? Or can't anyone do this?


I say again, you have nothing. I have examined the "sources" with the exception of the Inside Kung-Fu article you quoted. Maybe, just maybe, the people that do know the inside story stay quiet because there is no point in arguing with a fanatic or someone whose mind is made up.


> Michael Seigel wrote: _"And this pertains how?"_
> 
> Reply: Well now, if ya wanna see what James Ibrao is doin' now, or have a peek at some nifty historical pics, ya can click the link (convenient, huh?).


What James Ibrao is doing now is irrelevant. The pics are indeed "nifty".


> Michael Seigel wrote: _"If you think he was so awesome, why the caustic remarks?[...] All in all, I would give this try of supporting Will Tracy a D+, not quite a failure(at least the writing, if not the content was readable)...._
> 
> Reply: I don't consider my tone to have been caustic--if you read hostility into my words, that's your doing. I write as I write because I serve the facts, Michael. Not wishful thinking, peer pressure, or a "cause" which would require me to check my reasoning capabilities. Respect doesn't mean refusing to acknowledge history. I can respect men like Mitose, Parker, the Tracy bros., and others for what they did for the art--and acknowledge the rest of their lives sweet and sordid, too. Should evidence to the contrary surface showing Ed Parker and James Wing Woo secretly remained the best of pals, that there is a Vast Tracy's conspiracy, or that everything Will Tracy said is bunk, it won't distress me. I'm in it to figure out history--not hide it.


This isn't about a vast Tracy conspiracy, this is about the ravings of one man, Will Tracy. Will Tracy is not a Parker black belt, nor is he a Tracy black belt. This alone, at least to me, speaks volumes. Al Tracy offers nothing one way or the other on the subject.


> Additionally, I thank you for your academic consideration. Your opinion is important to me, whether it is based on emotion or fact.
> 
> 
> Y'all Take Care!
> 
> M.C. Busman []):^)


Your welcome. One final point, I would have to known the man to base my opinions on emotion.


----------



## Zoran

M.C. Busman,

 I've been watching your posts here and in other forums. I understand your thirst for knowledge especially in history. It's something we share so I do have some experience in this. But here is my advise if you are willing to take it.

 First I would like to say, there is nothing wrong with posting resources that you find. But if you wish to learn something about history of Kenpo and the people behind it, you will not find answers in debate.

     You must understand something very important. Ed Parker may be a name to you (_or a historical figure_), but to his old students, that was their instructor. So what that means, there is a strong bond and love there to the man, and articles such as this and trying to create a debate about it, only brings a feeling of disrespect or attack on a loved one.

     As I said, I've a bit of experience in researching history. Here is the better route. Lets take this for example;



I would call, not write, the people who would know.
Then I would just ask questions, about what they remember what happened back then.
The questions would always be respectfull and I will not argue, only listen and write it down.
After which, do it again with someone else that was there and repeat as necessary.
After you have enough information, you compare notes and see where the truth may be (_if it can be found_).
If you are inclined, write your own article on the notes you took.
Post it on some a website, and let someone else find it and argue about it.
Here is the deal, debate about these types of things will not bring forward the people who really know. It will only alienate the poeple that could help you. I myself have looked into some of the Jimmy Woo/Ed Parker connection. What I did is call people. Such as Ibrao, as well as a few others. Many didn't want to talk to me at first, but I was persistant (more like a pain in the ****). 

 Anyways, this is just some advise. My opinion is that the truth is important. But, you won't find it with a bulldozer, it will only bury it deeper.


----------



## Doc

Seig said:
			
		

> There is no mention of Woo, that is undisputed. What also is not disputed is that Master Woo, decided not to sign the publishing contract. That means he gave up all rights to the book. Nice, no; legal yes. The one fact that remains is that the one living person that knows for fact what happened, isn't telling. That means the rest of it is speculation and hearsay. Will Tracy himself writes, "I do not claim what I write be absolutely correct."
> And what are the statements of Woo? http://www.tecnoscan.com/sifu/abhp2.html That link is one of your sources, and it says nothing other than what I conceded. Your quote from the Journey says nothing more than they dissolves their partnership due to a differnece of approaches.
> Actually, this is incorrect. There are printed writings from Mr. Parker, interviews, and video tapes of him. None of this is hearsay, but verifiable fact.
> Opinion is the key word here, opinion is not fact.
> Again, since there is no link to the entire article, and I have only your quote, which may or may not be in context, it is subjective. I take my instructor's work and "run with it" all the time. The question here is, Did Mr. Woo ask for credit?
> You are accusing Ed Parker of plagiarism. I guess that is your right. Once again, this is splitting legal hairs, as Mr. Woo did not persue it.  That would be fine if your findings were objective, but they are not. Will Tracy is a liar. He says, "Does this make me a liar because I said Ed stopped teaching?" The answer to that is yes. Ask Dennis Conatser if Mr. Parker stopped teaching.
> 
> Ed Parker had a lot of students leave him over the years, most instructors do.
> 
> I never said he was off limits because he was dead. I am not deifying Ed Parker; nor do I think Adolph Hitler is a relevant comparison.
> Lible is the defamation of character in writing in a public venue. Will Tracy cannot prove his statements. His so called "proof" is "not one has yet to make an 'offer of proof' that anything I have written is incorrect." Will is using proving a negative as proof positive. :bs:
> That would be up to the estate, not me.
> The only thing I am avoiding is unmitigated ********. I have never sanctified anyone. Mr. Parker's personal imperfections have no bearing on me as a Kenpoist. What does have bearing is the system he left behind for people like me. The attacks made on him by people like Will Tracy are a transparent attempt to discredit the system by discreditng the man. That obviosuly cannot be done, as you say yourself.
> I never made an attempt to remove Mitose, but as it has been said, what Chow taught Parker is small in comparison to what we have now. Mitose does not have a direct hand in this.
> Finally, some common understanding.
> http://www.tracyskarate.com/History/Yoshioda.htm
> The Tracy's are making Mitose out to be something that has been proven false. He was a conman and a killer. His "history/lineage" is not proven as they would have you believe. There are literally dozens of discussions on that, and I am not going to rehash them all.
> There is no "wishful thinking" on my part, Leilani Parker had much litigiation going on after he husband's passing. I would be very much surprised if she did not file some kind of suit. She may not have, I don't know. The known fact is, Al Tracy removed these articles from his website.
> The only thing that makes me fidgety is when people take crap for gospel.
> I say again, you have nothing. I have examined the "sources" with the exception of the Inside Kung-Fu article you quoted. Maybe, just maybe, the people that do know the inside story stay quiet because there is no point in arguing with a fanatic or someone whose mind is made up.
> What James Ibrao is doing now is irrelevant. The pics are indeed "nifty".
> This isn't about a vast Tracy conspiracy, this is about the ravings of one man, Will Tracy. Will Tracy is not a Parker black belt, nor is he a Tracy black belt. This alone, at least to me, speaks volumes. Al Tracy offers nothing one way or the other on the subject.
> Your welcome. One final point, I would have to known the man to base my opinions on emotion.



Thank you sir.


----------



## kelly keltner

Zoran said:
			
		

> M.C. Busman,
> 
> I've been watching your posts here and in other forums. I understand your thirst for knowledge especially in history. It's something we share so I do have some experience in this. But here is my advise if you are willing to take it.
> 
> First I would like to say, there is nothing wrong with posting resources that you find. But if you wish to learn something about history of Kenpo and the people behind it, you will not find answers in debate.
> 
> You must understand something very important. Ed Parker may be a name to you (_or a historical figure_), but to his old students, that was their instructor. So what that means, there is a strong bond and love there to the man, and articles such as this and trying to create a debate about it, only brings a feeling of disrespect or attack on a loved one.
> 
> As I said, I've a bit of experience in researching history. Here is the better route. Lets take this for example;
> 
> 
> 
> I would call, not write, the people who would know.
> Then I would just ask questions, about what they remember what happened back then.
> The questions would always be respectfull and I will not argue, only listen and write it down.
> After which, do it again with someone else that was there and repeat as necessary.
> After you have enough information, you compare notes and see where the truth may be (_if it can be found_).
> If you are inclined, write your own article on the notes you took.
> Post it on some a website, and let someone else find it and argue about it.
> Here is the deal, debate about these types of things will not bring forward the people who really know. It will only alienate the poeple that could help you. I myself have looked into some of the Jimmy Woo/Ed Parker connection. What I did is call people. Such as Ibrao, as well as a few others. Many didn't want to talk to me at first, but I was persistant (more like a pain in the ****).
> 
> Anyways, this is just some advise. My opinion is that the truth is important. But, you won't find it with a bulldozer, it will only bury it deeper.


 thank you sir

kelly


----------



## Goldendragon7

Zoran said:
			
		

> What I did is call people. My opinion is that the truth is important. But, you won't find it with a bulldozer, it will only bury it deeper.


 
 You are so kind, and SOOOOOOOOOO Right.


 :asian:


----------



## GAB

Hi,

Zoran, I have several thoughts on what you have said.

The first thing that comes to mind is, in an open forum such as this it is good for all to see, they gain knowledge, read what people with strong opinions have to say, if they are inquisitive they go there or not. 

Such as search for what your instructor was looking for. 

I like all forms of Martial Arts, someone else maybe happy with just pat answers, I feel that if you are inquisitive, ask a question, even if it might not be the question or the answer people want to hear, but its still informative.

This is not the same time or place that originated the Martial Art concept, in that time and place if you were the nail that stuck up you were struck down.
You still see that in the service or real Martial Art locations.

As for people who want to give advise in a forum such as this, it is now available for all to see, that is good also. 

The persons looking for the way they want to go, it may just hinge on some talk that is being presented to them and others in a well moderated forum.

I believe this is part of the the reason forums like this are very popular, again because it is well moderated, it is enjoyable to read. We think what we want, from the information that is given in each thread, and then do what you as an individual want to do with it.

This and several of the threads have brought out information, that is being presented by individuals who have written many articles, have vast knowledge in their own fields and are trying to find out information also.

John Bishop, referred to that very thing in another post, it made sense then and I am repeating it because of that. 
The web has redefined how you search for information, this forum is one of the better places to gleen information. Also to give out information.

As to the old rule if you want information go to the source, where do you start? 

Here and other places on the web, Google is one, Vivisimo another.
When looking on these sites they show all sorts of information, including the talks that are going on about the many subjects that are on this board.

I could and do go to librarys, I also read books, I look at videos, many things that have been out in the information sector for years. This realm is the newest and the best. 

We are able to view or read all the information that is in the newspapers about the election of the president, we listen to talk shows to get information, when the debate between the two are on TV they are viewed by a lot of people, many will vote one way or the other based sole'ly on the debate.

Anyway I just thought I would throw in my oar. I believe many will look at this as an attempt to smear, while others will not.

I look at it from another angle, if the story is there, you ask about it, if it is not answered by many of the viewers, then it is probably to hot to handle.

Wait till it cools down and handle again. Go somewhere else and ask the question. Many boards, much information. 

Thanks to all for participating, we don't often see this kind of horsepower.

Regards, Gary


----------



## Zoran

Hello Gab,

 I really have no arguments on your posts. I do not argue the value of some debate and discussions on forums. I do not argue that the internet is a wealth of information for everyone to see. 

 My post was concerned with a better method for an individual to gain the most information that they can get. My hope was also to show the other side of the coin. We get wrapped up in our own little world so much that we forget we are dealing with people and their feelings.

 I see too many posters demand information. What usually happens is a less productive argument. But if you ask nice, and are not confrontational, you may find you get more. 

 Again, my post was about method, not if the thread should or should not have been started. It is only advise anyways, which means you can take it or discard it.

 P.S.
 Thank you GD7 and Kelly Keltner.


----------



## kelly keltner

Zoran said:
			
		

> Hello Gab,
> 
> I really have no arguments on your posts. I do not argue the value of some debate and discussions on forums. I do not argue that the internet is a wealth of information for everyone to see.
> 
> My post was concerned with a better method for an individual to gain the most information that they can get. My hope was also to show the other side of the coin. We get wrapped up in our own little world so much that we forget we are dealing with people and their feelings.
> 
> I see too many posters demand information. What usually happens is a less productive argument. But if you ask nice, and are not confrontational, you may find you get more.
> 
> Again, my post was about method, not if the thread should or should not have been started. It is only advise anyways, which means you can take it or discard it.
> 
> P.S.
> Thank you GD7 and Kelly Keltner.


 you're welcome sir.

kelly


----------



## M.C. Busman

Zoran Sevic wrote: 


			
				Zoran said:
			
		

> M.C. Busman,
> I've been watching your posts here and in other forums. I understand your thirst for knowledge especially in history. It's something we share so I do have some experience in this. But here is my advise if you are willing to take it.
> First I would like to say, there is nothing wrong with posting resources that you find. But if you wish to learn something about history of Kenpo and the people behind it, you will not find answers in debate.
> You must understand something very important. Ed Parker may be a name to you (_or a historical figure_), but to his old students, that was their instructor. So what that means, there is a strong bond and love there to the man, and articles such as this and trying to create a debate about it, only brings a feeling of disrespect or attack on a loved one.
> As I said, I've a bit of experience in researching history. Here is the better route. Lets take this for example;
> 
> 
> I would call, not write, the people who would know.
> Then I would just ask questions, about what they remember what happened back then.
> The questions would always be respectfull and I will not argue, only listen and write it down.
> After which, do it again with someone else that was there and repeat as necessary.
> After you have enough information, you compare notes and see where the truth may be (_if it can be found_).
> If you are inclined, write your own article on the notes you took.
> Post it on some a website, and let someone else find it and argue about it.
> Here is the deal, debate about these types of things will not bring forward the people who really know. It will only alienate the poeple that could help you. I myself have looked into some of the Jimmy Woo/Ed Parker connection. What I did is call people. Such as Ibrao, as well as a few others. Many didn't want to talk to me at first, but I was persistant (more like a pain in the ****).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, this is just some advise. My opinion is that the truth is important. But, you won't find it with a bulldozer, it will only bury it deeper.


Zoran, I can appreciate the sentiment, but I'm way ahead of you. I've been at this for years in a number of regards. I have interviewed a number of people over the years. Where I don't have taped interviews that I have transcribed, I have notes I've jotted down from encounters. These include Ibrao, Parker Jr., Juchnik, Al Tracy, and a lot of people who aren't kenpo.

I would suggest the methods you mention above are most applicable to those who have been so busy yelling "B.S." and spouting their own. I know what my suspicons are, and I've backed them up with corroborating materials. I'd expect any person to do the same, and not try to formulate excuses for what they apparently cannot accomplish in this regard. 

Concerning feelings. I don't believe in avoiding facts for feelings, perhaps that is where people feel conflicted by what I write. When things start to rot, and people begin to dance the avoidance dance, sometimes a bulldozer is the best way to deal with the mess.


Have A Terrific Day,

M.C. Busman


----------



## BFoley

Anyone have a link to the rest of the parts of this article ?

Brian


----------



## John Bishop

BFoley said:
			
		

> Anyone have a link to the rest of the parts of this article ?
> 
> Brian


http://www.sanjosekenpo.com/origin_of_american_kenpo.htm


----------



## BFoley

Thanks John.

Brian


----------



## kenpo3631

After reading all of Bushmans posts I have reached my own conclusion. As the saying goes "there are three sides to every story yours, mine, and the truth". I don't know Will Tracy nor was alive when Mr. Parker and Woo did what they did. I can tell you this, you only have *ONE* side of the story, and that one side seems questionable at best. Like some have mentioned before, this stuff about EKP Sr. surfaces every few years, _of course after Mr. Parker's passing_, and everyone gets in an uproar. If Mr. Bushman wants ONE side of the story I suggest he contact Mr. Woo himself. Unfortunately we'll never know the other half of the story because it is lost with Mr. Parker. So put it to rest and drive on with your lives. Does it really matter? At this point it is all "he said, she said".

Respectfully,
 :asian:


----------



## John Bishop

I just got back from spending 2 days with Sijo Emperado and about 150 Kajukenbo practitioners in Visalia, Calif. I specifically talked to Sijo about some of Will and Al Tracy's kenpo history claims. 
For those of you that do not know his background, Sijo Adriano D. Emperado is the most senior living Hawaiian Kenpo black belt in the world. He started training with William Chow in 1946. He was William Chow's first black belt. In 1950 he also received instructor's certification from James Mitose. During the 40's, and 50's, the Kenpo community in Hawaii was very small. They all knew each other, they all trained at each others schools, and they all had students that bouced between their schools. 
I asked Sijo about a Clara Mitose/Fusae Oshita. He said that he had never seen or heard of her being a "Kenpo instructor". This was at a time when most Kenpo schools had 5-10 students. A female grandmaster or black belt would have definetely been noticed by everyone in Kenpo. 
I then showed Sijo my copy of Mitose's book with the photographs of a female doing techniques. I asked Sijo if he knew who the woman was. He said "sure". "That was Mitose's girlfriend, that he was living with". I then asked Sijo, "are you sure it's not his sister?". He said "yeah, everyone knew his girlfriend". This supports the information that we had been given by another early Hawaiian Kenpo practitioner who said that the woman "was someone who worked at the recreation center where Mitose taught, and was his girlfriend". 
I asked Sijo about the book itself. He said that Mitose told his black belts that they would make a "lot of money" from the book if they invested in it. He then collected money from William Chow, Thomas Young, Simeon Eli, and some others to fund the book. After the book came out Mitose went to the mainland, and none of the investors got a dime from the book sales.


----------



## M.C. Busman

Lansh Shoares(sp) wrote: _"...If Mr. Bushman wants ONE side of the story I suggest he contact Mr. Woo himself. Unfortunately we'll never know the other half of the story because it is lost with Mr. Parker. So put it to rest and drive on with your lives. Does it really matter? At this point it is all "he said, she said"._

Hi Lance  If it *doesn't matter*, we wouldn't be *reading* these threads and *posting*, would we?

I didn't post the link initially to promote or defend the Tracy's. Nor does the fact that Ed Parker has died mean we have to step away from the study of history. You know this. There is no good biography of Ed Parker today. Leilani's book is more of a memorial with some good personal information about the family man as she knew him (I won't stoop to calling it a puff piece, but there isn't a lot of specific info there about day-to-day life, struggles, style evolution, etc.). Ed didn't exactly leave an easy path for anyone wanting to separate the life of the actual man from the popular fantasy. This isn't remarkable. 

As I wrote before, the Tracy's, Ed Parker & seniors, and others have made mistakes and sometimes intentional omissions regarding versions of history that people have known about for years (which have continued to go uncorrected--but not necessarily unchallenged). Ed left several books, a few interviews published in popular magazines, an uncompleted video series, and a number of people with different recollections. According to Huk Planas, he told a lot of different people a lot of different things. This squares with what the research I've done. You don't have to like it.

I won't change my reccomendation that people seek out and read accounts like Will Tracy's. This recommendation does not mean I am rating Will's series or any particular source as "gospel" by any means. If someone can find a specific mistake or a competing version of events, by all means...document and share with the rest of us. 

Certain elements in Will Tracy's 5-part account match accounts from other reliable sources. Unfortunately for people who don't wish to change or challenge their version of "truth", as you put it, these things don't matter--and folks of such ilk should probably avoid threads which upset their ability to reason.

History is rarely a clear and easy process. It isn't a court of criminal law that requires one side prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that N = 100. Sometimes all we have are vague statements from which to draw inferences. Sometimes nothing at all. On occasion we get lucky and have a reliable piece of information or source. Every interview or conversation is one-sided, of course. It is up to each individual to look at what is known and make their own decision. I don't lie awake at night worrying about it.

As to Jimmy Woo and Ed Parker, there are a number of seniors who were around back in the day who don't mind discussing what happened between these two men--good and bad. I don't find this as interesting as how Woo's influence changed kenpo, but the fact that Woo and Parker split when they did influenced the evolution of kenpo as well. I have spoken with several old timers at length who were there, and will be speaking to and interviewing more. There are some terrific resources out there that I should be able to share in a few more months. 

As an aside, anyone remember the name of James Wing Woo's pet monkey?


Have a Tolerable Monday,

M.C. Busman


----------



## M.C. Busman

John, 


Thank you for reliable info from a reliable source.

It makes sense in light of something that occured to me a few months ago which fits into what you and Mr. Abregana have been working on.  It might help.  Or prove completely useless.  I will pm you tomorrow on the KC, traffic willing.


Thank You,

M.C. Busman


----------



## Doc

If you're looking for views, add this one from Furuya who also was there.
http://www.aikidocenterla.com/2004/9/22.html 

Bits & Pieces - History of Aikido In Southern California:
dated 9/22/04

Today, someone directed me to another website on martial arts and I was quite surprised at some of the discussion going on. It is all rather embarrassing what people can say about each other and it makes me ashamed. So sad. However, I see that in many cases all of the facts are very inaccurately stated. I think this is because much of these topics start from gossip and heresay and there are very few records of the recent history of Aikido. In my later years, I am more nostalgic, so for prosperity, I am going to account some episodes in the history of Aikido in this country which I experienced first hand. Having been around since the very early days of Aikido in California, I was witness to much of this. I was very young at the time and very naive and much of what I saw really shocked and surprised me at the time so I do have a clear memory of it. Not because they were pleasant memories but because they were so disturbing to me. I have not discussed a lot of this - only with my most trusted assistants because it is not information which I thought good for the positive growth of Aikido. But nowadays I see this information circulating in the internet but much of it is very inaccurate. For the sake of accuracy of historical record - if this may serve any good purpose, I will record certain events here in my own website. I really hate to go onto other websites. . . . . . .
I saw a discussion about James Mitose and Aikido today and I was very disturbed about this. I was also surprised that such a topic was evn brought up. There is a discussion of some documents that Mitose received from O'Sensei which state that Mitose is awarded a 10th Dan and "responsibility" of the United States and on and on. . . . and this is followed by a long endless discussion. . . .

I was at the first several meetings attended by James Mitose when he first met Tohei Koichi in Los Angeles. Tohei was still Shihan Bucho or Chief Instructor of the Teaching Department at Hombu Dojo and still in control of the United States as his own teaching territory. This was in 1970 sometime after I returned from Hombu Dojo. In Southern California, there were only two professional instructors of Aikido, myself and the late Rod Kobayashi.

At this time, O'Sensei had just passed away and Tohei was weilding considerable political power both here and in Japan. He had great popularity in Hawaii and the West Coast at this time and visited Los Angeles quite often.

Although I was very young at the time, because I never drank, I always always assigned by Tohei as his driver. It was a custom then, after every practice and seminar, to drink. I don't drink and was the only one sober to drive him back safely from wherever he was partying. I was about 20 years old at the time. But I followed Tohei everywhere he went.

James Mitose first met Tohei Koichi at the Eigiku Restaurant in Little Tokyo. The dinner meeting was arranged by Mitose to meet Tohei whom he had heard was in Los Angeles at the time and had admired him from his reputation. This first meeting was attended by Tohei, Mitose, Rod and myself.

This was Mitose's first contact with Aikido. He had never met O'Sensei in his life and I think that Mitose had never been to Japan. I am sure that he never met O'Sensei. This was Mitose's first contact with Aikido - with Tohei at this dinner, one year after O'Sensei's passing.

Mitose wanted to meet Tohei because I think Mitose was very celebrity conscious. He introduced himself as a Methodist minister who did a great deal of fund raising and social work in the community. He had many photos he brought with him to show himself with many celebrities. This is how he impressed people and he used this tattered photo album as his credentials. Mitose was Hawaii-born and raised and his grandfather and father were kempo-karate teachers in Hawaii. He introduced himself as the 3rd generation "grandmaster of Hawaiian Kempo."

Tohei was very interested to meet Mitose because he thought that Mitose could be a source of funding for his separation from Hombu he had been planning for a long time now. After various talks and hearing of Tohei's plan, Mitose promised that he would build a five-story building on land he owned next to Disneyland in Anaheim and this could be the "new headquarters' for Aikido and Tohei's new organization. It seemed a pretty fantastic offer.

What was disturbing was that Mitose was often out of control during this meeting. He jumped up at several intervals and started to do kempo, punching and kicking in the air in the middle of the crowded restaurant between the tables. It was really surprising and appalling to me. The restaurant brought out three big plates of food which everyone was to eat from, one had tempura, one had beef teriyaki and one had something which I can't remember. Mitose rather drooled and spit on the food while he was talking so none of us could eat the food. At the time, everyone was drinking anyways, so I was the only one concerned with the condition of the comenstibles.

There were several more meetings after this at Rod's apartment which I attended. But I am sure there were other meetings which I did not attend. Because of Mitose's "generous" offer of financial aid and also the promise of this new headquarters in Amaheim, Tohei sped up his plans to separate from Hombu and it was at this time, that I announced that I was staying with Hombu and could not have any further part of this conspiracy. I dropped all contact with Tohei and Rod and do not know what happened after this. Shortly after in 1972, Tohei separated from Hombu and this was a very chaotic and sad time for the West Coast for whom Tohei was the only contact with Hombu.

Tohei had asked me my impression of Mitose after that first meeting and I told Tohei that I did not really trust him. Tohei replied to me that although he did not know him well at all, he offered so much money to his cause that he would have to treat him very well. Whatever documents Mitose had were generated by Tohei himself and not O'Sensei, I am quite sure of this.


Soon after Tohei's split, one of the biggest scandals to ever happen in the till then quiet Japanese American community was a murder of a elderly Japanese American and the attempted murder of his wife. They lived the the Crenshaw area only two blocks from Rod's apartment but one night while they were asleep, someone had broken in and tried to kill both of them in their sleep in bed with a screwdriver and a lead pipe. The husband was stabbed and knifed but fell over the body of his wife and although the wife was stabbed and beaten repeatedly, she survived.

Later, it was discovered the Mitose was embezzling monies from them in the amount of over $60,000.00 and when the daughter found out and was about to report Mitose to the police, Mitose with two of his students went to the victim's house. Mitose and one student, the driver, stayed in the car and the other student broke through the window and tried to kill them.


For the next 9 months, the murder trial was covered in the daily Japanese American newspaper, the Rafu Shimpo, so everyday I read about Mitose and it sickened me that he had such a relationship with Tohei. I should say that he never had a relationship with Hombu or O'Sensei, I must repeat again. I think anyone can tell that Mitose was a little imbalanced, I think manty were just blinded by all the money he offered. . . .not knowing that it was all stolen monies.

This trial was very shocking because no such murder had ever taken place in the Japanese-American community in Los Angeles like this and the news played up the fact the a "martial arts grandmaster" was involved in such embezzlement and murder of elderly seniors. The trial was made even more "spectacular" because the driver was also a prominent martial artist in the country (not Aikido).

Secondly, Mitose cursed and swore so much during the court proceedings, he was one of the first in a Los Angeles courtroom to ever have his mouth taped during the trial and later he was confined to a separate room separated by a glass partition because iof his bad behavior and antics during trial. Later in the proceedings, he was handcuffed because he made several attempts to smuggle in his own urine in a small bottle which he tried to dose the prosecuting attorney. He threw his urine all over the court.

I remember that the entire Japanese American community was so enraged and embarrassed and ashamed. I was angered that I had to read about this every day in our newspapers.

It was proven that he was not a Methodist priest and that much of the fund raising he did was bogus and that he had been involved in the embzzlement of monies of senior citizens for many years. Unfortunately, at this time, none of the other victims would show their faces. I think everyone was so ashamed.

I read the newspaper very carefully to make sure nothing was mentoned of his relationship with Aikido. There was even a rumour that came up in trial that he worked as an agent for the Japanese during the war while he was in Hawaii and much of the monies he embezzled from his victims in Hawaii went to the enemy. It was all very scandalous and sensationalized.

Anyways, he was convicted and spent his life in jail. He had several session to discuss his early release but these were always opposed by a community group who never wanted to see him free again.

While I was working as a book editor for a martial arts publishing company, Mitose's student wanted to republish Mitose's book on Hawaiian Kempo but I chased him out of my office.

This is such a horrible story but I set it down here just to keep the records straight for now and sometime in the future.

I want to make it very clear for the record that James Mitose never met O'Sensei. His first meeting was with Tohei and he was involved in Tohei's plan to separate from Hombu. Mitose never had anything to do with Hombu Dojo. I think the documents given to Mitose were written by Tohei, not O'Sensei, to Mitose and I think Mitose could not tell if they were geniune or not.

I deeply apologize to my readers if they are offended by such a story but I hope this will clear up many misunderstandings regarding this incident in local Aikido. I do want to see O'Sensei's name dirtied by this person. - In the website, several people expressed dismay that O'Sensei would have contact with such a person. Please know that this is untrue.

I was very saddend at this split from Hombu by Tohei. Many bad things happened which really disturbed me, but, in many ways, this firmly resolved my own conviction not to get involved in such ditry money politics and power pushing. Please learn from this very sad incident in our history.


----------



## Zoran

Thanks Doc for the resource. Puts a new perspective that I've never seen before.

 It really sounds like he was waaaay out there and did not have a very firm grip on reality.


----------



## Doc

Zoran said:
			
		

> Thanks Doc for the resource. Puts a new perspective that I've never seen before.
> 
> It really sounds like he was waaaay out there and did not have a very firm grip on reality.


I believe he was "out there," although I admit I only had the one meeting. The rest is heresay, but from people I respect like my teacher and his senior, Sijo who both had first hand information.

I find the perspective of those outside of Kenpo quite valuable as well because there is no "lineage" question. As an aside, the murder of the Japanese couple happened about a half mile from where I was living at the time. He worked the area because it was full of prosperous Japanese Americans. It all took place in the "hood."

As a "history" question I can see the interest, but in the American Culture "lineage" means nothing. In "do" or "way" arts it is everything. In modern practical application arts nobody cares who your teacher is/was as long as you can kick a$$, and can teach them to do the same. Bruce Lee became his own "master" after 3 years of training under Yip Man, but nobody cared.


----------



## Michael Billings

It certainly speaks to his "credibility" and offers a possible explanation why so many wanted to disassociate themselves from him ... if in fact they were ever more than casually associated at all.

 -Michael


----------



## Doc

Doc said:
			
		

> If you're looking for views, add this one from Furuya who also was there.
> http://www.aikidocenterla.com/2004/9/22.html
> 
> Bits & Pieces - History of Aikido In Southern California:
> dated 9/22/04



Those who read the above will probably notice several typos. They are not corrected because I pasted it directly from his site. Although I've known him for years I cannot presume to correct his writing, and trust you will understand what he meant.

I also received a PM regarding the area where the murders occurred. Those familiar with Los Angeles will recognize the "Crenshaw Area" as a cultural mix of Japanese American's and Black's which fit Mitose's con perfectly. Mitose used the prescense of Blacks to threaten and intimidate the victimized Japanese Americans. He did this while making disparaging remarks about Blacks behind their backs, as he promised to "teach" them as they worked for him for free as Chauffeurs and houseboys. He told people they were his "black assasins." Like I said, all of this happened essentially in my own neighborhood. "Nisei Week" celebrations used to be held across the street from my residence.


----------



## kenpo3631

Lansh Shoares???? Come on now, that is the worst butchering of my name I have heard in a long while. I apologize, Senor Busman, not Bushman.

*Hi Lance  If it doesn't matter, we wouldn't be reading these threads and posting, would we?*

I only posted my two cents and then I was going to leave it alone. You know what?... it really doesn't matter. I could care less what happened between the two men. Yes it is history, but you know what? will it effect me and the way I teach my students? probably not. I don't particularly care for people putting out statements that may or may not be true about a dead man but how is this different from any other "he said, she said" situation such as this one? 
Out of curiosity, I noticed that there is a lot of mention of how you have talked to "sources". You also call for people to disprove what Will Tracy wrote and what you have researched. If someone were to produce documentation to disprove something would you devulge you "sources"?


----------



## Doc

kenpo3631 said:
			
		

> Lansh Shoares???? Come on now, that is the worst butchering of my name I have heard in a long while. I apologize, Senor Busman, not Bushman.
> 
> *Hi Lance  If it doesn't matter, we wouldn't be reading these threads and posting, would we?*
> 
> I only posted my two cents and then I was going to leave it alone. You know what?... it really doesn't matter. I could care less what happened between the two men. Yes it is history, but you know what? will it effect me and the way I teach my students? probably not. I don't particularly care for people putting out statements that may or may not be true about a dead man but how is this different from any other "he said, she said" situation such as this one?
> Out of curiosity, I noticed that there is a lot of mention of how you have talked to "sources". You also call for people to disprove what Will Tracy wrote and what you have researched. If someone were to produce documentation to disprove something would you devulge you "sources"?



Sources? Sources? Probably the same ones that Dan Rather used. "I can't tell you where I got the information, but I stand by it as credible." Bogus information usually comes from bogus secret sources."

Sources? Sources? We don't need no stinkin' sources!


----------



## DavidCC

"After the book came out Mitose went to the mainland, and none of the investors got a dime from the book sales"


well, I don't feel so bad about downloading a PDF of that book then %-}

+++++++++++

"If someone can find a specific mistake..."

I found one internal inconsistency - Will says that EP did not teach the last 10+ years, but then he describes a conversation with EP about his training of Jeff Speakman.  So which was it?


----------



## M.C. Busman

Lance Soares wrote:



			
				kenpo3631 said:
			
		

> Lansh Shoares???? Come on now, that is the worst butchering of my name I have heard in a long while. I apologize, Senor Busman, not Bushman.


If it hadn't sounded incredibly funny, I wouldn't have bothered.  Sometimes it's nice to get away from the grind and have a laugh over it all.  No hard feelings from my side 

*[...]*



> I only posted my two cents and then I was going to leave it alone. You know what?... it really doesn't matter. I could care less what happened between the two men. Yes it is history, but you know what? will it effect me and the way I teach my students? probably not.  I don't particularly care for people putting out statements that may or may not be true about a dead man but how is this different from any other "he said, she said" situation such as this one?


Nothing wrong with 2 cents.  Nor should history affect technical or physical matters.  Merely an observation that if it truely didn't matter, people wouldn't post, comment, or feel upset.  I wish all of this stuff was clear, cut and dried.  Easy.  But it isn't.  People will feel defensive over this stuff because it challenges comfortable beliefs they were taught by people they trusted.  The purely physical/technical folks WON'T care either way because nothing they do will be affected.  There's nothing anyone can do to "save" people's feelings other than dropping it--and that isn't going to happen.  

Mitose stuff comes out: O.K., Parker Stuff: O.K., Tracy Stuff: O.K., other stuff: O.K.--it's there.  Maybe some of it is "R" rated stuff.  Maybe it shows human flaws.  It is all part of a bigger picture.



> Out of curiosity, I noticed that there is a lot of mention of how you have talked to "sources". You also call for people to disprove what Will Tracy wrote and what you have researched. If someone were to produce documentation to disprove something would you devulge you "sources"?


I don't understand the last part.  History, people's recollections are not foolproof either.  Witnesses forget things, people sometimes mix things up unintentionally.  As to people I have spoken to and interviewed, I believe I have mentioned a number of people whom I've spoken with in another post.  Some things were as simple as asking Ed Parker Jr. about some events surrounding the long beach internationals, or Juchnik something related to Motobu & Trias--hand written notes.  They mean something to me, but I doubt these guys would remember someone who called them 5-10 years ago.  So...personal edification, direction for further research, yes.  Would I send duplicates to another historian: yes.  Are phone notes something that is going for publication: probably not.  On interviews, hopefully the first will see print in 6-8 months (permission pending).  I am part of a group of a couple folks who are actively talking to the first generations of U.S. martial artists with the hope of preventing confusion for future generations.  That way we're not stuck with just "______told me, but he told_________something else".

Doc mentions the CBS/Dan Rather incident.  A good thing to point out.  Whatever one thinks of Rather, politics & all that jazz, he righted his wrong by *documenting* how he screwed up, and he apologized.  People screw up.  A courageous man admits his mistake.  A fool spins in circles trying to avoid the subject.


Y'all Take Care Now!

M.C. Busman


----------



## Doc

Doc said:
			
		

> If you're looking for views, add this one from Furuya who also was there.
> http://www.aikidocenterla.com/2004/9/22.html
> 
> Bits & Pieces - History of Aikido In Southern California:
> dated 9/22/04
> 
> Today, someone directed me to another website on martial arts and I was quite surprised at some of the discussion going on. It is all rather embarrassing what people can say about each other and it makes me ashamed. So sad. However, I see that in many cases all of the facts are very inaccurately stated. I think this is because much of these topics start from gossip and heresay and there are very few records of the recent history of Aikido. In my later years, I am more nostalgic, so for prosperity, I am going to account some episodes in the history of Aikido in this country which I experienced first hand. Having been around since the very early days of Aikido in California, I was witness to much of this. I was very young at the time and very naive and much of what I saw really shocked and surprised me at the time so I do have a clear memory of it. Not because they were pleasant memories but because they were so disturbing to me. I have not discussed a lot of this - only with my most trusted assistants because it is not information which I thought good for the positive growth of Aikido. But nowadays I see this information circulating in the internet but much of it is very inaccurate. For the sake of accuracy of historical record - if this may serve any good purpose, I will record certain events here in my own website. I really hate to go onto other websites. . . . . . .
> I saw a discussion about James Mitose and Aikido today and I was very disturbed about this. I was also surprised that such a topic was evn brought up. There is a discussion of some documents that Mitose received from O'Sensei which state that Mitose is awarded a 10th Dan and "responsibility" of the United States and on and on. . . . and this is followed by a long endless discussion. . . .
> 
> I was at the first several meetings attended by James Mitose when he first met Tohei Koichi in Los Angeles. Tohei was still Shihan Bucho or Chief Instructor of the Teaching Department at Hombu Dojo and still in control of the United States as his own teaching territory. This was in 1970 sometime after I returned from Hombu Dojo. In Southern California, there were only two professional instructors of Aikido, myself and the late Rod Kobayashi.
> 
> At this time, O'Sensei had just passed away and Tohei was weilding considerable political power both here and in Japan. He had great popularity in Hawaii and the West Coast at this time and visited Los Angeles quite often.
> 
> Although I was very young at the time, because I never drank, I always always assigned by Tohei as his driver. It was a custom then, after every practice and seminar, to drink. I don't drink and was the only one sober to drive him back safely from wherever he was partying. I was about 20 years old at the time. But I followed Tohei everywhere he went.
> 
> James Mitose first met Tohei Koichi at the Eigiku Restaurant in Little Tokyo. The dinner meeting was arranged by Mitose to meet Tohei whom he had heard was in Los Angeles at the time and had admired him from his reputation. This first meeting was attended by Tohei, Mitose, Rod and myself.
> 
> This was Mitose's first contact with Aikido. He had never met O'Sensei in his life and I think that Mitose had never been to Japan. I am sure that he never met O'Sensei. This was Mitose's first contact with Aikido - with Tohei at this dinner, one year after O'Sensei's passing.
> 
> Mitose wanted to meet Tohei because I think Mitose was very celebrity conscious. He introduced himself as a Methodist minister who did a great deal of fund raising and social work in the community. He had many photos he brought with him to show himself with many celebrities. This is how he impressed people and he used this tattered photo album as his credentials. Mitose was Hawaii-born and raised and his grandfather and father were kempo-karate teachers in Hawaii. He introduced himself as the 3rd generation "grandmaster of Hawaiian Kempo."
> 
> Tohei was very interested to meet Mitose because he thought that Mitose could be a source of funding for his separation from Hombu he had been planning for a long time now. After various talks and hearing of Tohei's plan, Mitose promised that he would build a five-story building on land he owned next to Disneyland in Anaheim and this could be the "new headquarters' for Aikido and Tohei's new organization. It seemed a pretty fantastic offer.
> 
> What was disturbing was that Mitose was often out of control during this meeting. He jumped up at several intervals and started to do kempo, punching and kicking in the air in the middle of the crowded restaurant between the tables. It was really surprising and appalling to me. The restaurant brought out three big plates of food which everyone was to eat from, one had tempura, one had beef teriyaki and one had something which I can't remember. Mitose rather drooled and spit on the food while he was talking so none of us could eat the food. At the time, everyone was drinking anyways, so I was the only one concerned with the condition of the comenstibles.
> 
> There were several more meetings after this at Rod's apartment which I attended. But I am sure there were other meetings which I did not attend. Because of Mitose's "generous" offer of financial aid and also the promise of this new headquarters in Amaheim, Tohei sped up his plans to separate from Hombu and it was at this time, that I announced that I was staying with Hombu and could not have any further part of this conspiracy. I dropped all contact with Tohei and Rod and do not know what happened after this. Shortly after in 1972, Tohei separated from Hombu and this was a very chaotic and sad time for the West Coast for whom Tohei was the only contact with Hombu.
> 
> Tohei had asked me my impression of Mitose after that first meeting and I told Tohei that I did not really trust him. Tohei replied to me that although he did not know him well at all, he offered so much money to his cause that he would have to treat him very well. Whatever documents Mitose had were generated by Tohei himself and not O'Sensei, I am quite sure of this.
> 
> 
> Soon after Tohei's split, one of the biggest scandals to ever happen in the till then quiet Japanese American community was a murder of a elderly Japanese American and the attempted murder of his wife. They lived the the Crenshaw area only two blocks from Rod's apartment but one night while they were asleep, someone had broken in and tried to kill both of them in their sleep in bed with a screwdriver and a lead pipe. The husband was stabbed and knifed but fell over the body of his wife and although the wife was stabbed and beaten repeatedly, she survived.
> 
> Later, it was discovered the Mitose was embezzling monies from them in the amount of over $60,000.00 and when the daughter found out and was about to report Mitose to the police, Mitose with two of his students went to the victim's house. Mitose and one student, the driver, stayed in the car and the other student broke through the window and tried to kill them.
> 
> 
> For the next 9 months, the murder trial was covered in the daily Japanese American newspaper, the Rafu Shimpo, so everyday I read about Mitose and it sickened me that he had such a relationship with Tohei. I should say that he never had a relationship with Hombu or O'Sensei, I must repeat again. I think anyone can tell that Mitose was a little imbalanced, I think manty were just blinded by all the money he offered. . . .not knowing that it was all stolen monies.
> 
> This trial was very shocking because no such murder had ever taken place in the Japanese-American community in Los Angeles like this and the news played up the fact the a "martial arts grandmaster" was involved in such embezzlement and murder of elderly seniors. The trial was made even more "spectacular" because the driver was also a prominent martial artist in the country (not Aikido).
> 
> Secondly, Mitose cursed and swore so much during the court proceedings, he was one of the first in a Los Angeles courtroom to ever have his mouth taped during the trial and later he was confined to a separate room separated by a glass partition because iof his bad behavior and antics during trial. Later in the proceedings, he was handcuffed because he made several attempts to smuggle in his own urine in a small bottle which he tried to dose the prosecuting attorney. He threw his urine all over the court.
> 
> I remember that the entire Japanese American community was so enraged and embarrassed and ashamed. I was angered that I had to read about this every day in our newspapers.
> 
> It was proven that he was not a Methodist priest and that much of the fund raising he did was bogus and that he had been involved in the embzzlement of monies of senior citizens for many years. Unfortunately, at this time, none of the other victims would show their faces. I think everyone was so ashamed.
> 
> I read the newspaper very carefully to make sure nothing was mentoned of his relationship with Aikido. There was even a rumour that came up in trial that he worked as an agent for the Japanese during the war while he was in Hawaii and much of the monies he embezzled from his victims in Hawaii went to the enemy. It was all very scandalous and sensationalized.
> 
> Anyways, he was convicted and spent his life in jail. He had several session to discuss his early release but these were always opposed by a community group who never wanted to see him free again.
> 
> While I was working as a book editor for a martial arts publishing company, Mitose's student wanted to republish Mitose's book on Hawaiian Kempo but I chased him out of my office.
> 
> This is such a horrible story but I set it down here just to keep the records straight for now and sometime in the future.
> 
> I want to make it very clear for the record that James Mitose never met O'Sensei. His first meeting was with Tohei and he was involved in Tohei's plan to separate from Hombu. Mitose never had anything to do with Hombu Dojo. I think the documents given to Mitose were written by Tohei, not O'Sensei, to Mitose and I think Mitose could not tell if they were geniune or not.
> 
> I deeply apologize to my readers if they are offended by such a story but I hope this will clear up many misunderstandings regarding this incident in local Aikido. I do want to see O'Sensei's name dirtied by this person. - In the website, several people expressed dismay that O'Sensei would have contact with such a person. Please know that this is untrue.
> 
> I was very saddend at this split from Hombu by Tohei. Many bad things happened which really disturbed me, but, in many ways, this firmly resolved my own conviction not to get involved in such ditry money politics and power pushing. Please learn from this very sad incident in our history.



Now add this Q & A with Tom Barrow from Inside Kung Fu Magazine: http://www.cfwenterprises.com/article.asp?content_id=67

Thomas B. Mitose: Carry On, My Wayward Son 
By Jose Fraguas 

Thomas Barro Mitose, son of the legendary James Mitose, is the 22nd Great Grandmaster of Kosho Shorei Ryu Kenpo. He inherited the system from his father and founded the International Kosho Shorei Association to help father James while he was in prison. In 1987 Thomas decided to reorganize the philosophies and techniques of kosho kenpo, as handed down from generation to generation, and come forward to preserve and teach his father's reorganized art in the traditional manner. 
Many are the times Thomas thinks about what happened to his father, and what could have been had his father never been sent to prison. He carries on the family tradition because his father always talked to him about opening a family dojo where they could teach together. 

Adopted as a child, Thomas B. Mitose didn't get to see his real father until later in life. Once father and son were reunited, Thomas commenced his studies in the kosho ryu art. On October 1995, kajukenbo founder Professor Adriano D. Emperado wrote a statement proclaiming Grandmaster Thomas Barro Mitose the rightful heir to the Mitose kosho ryu kenpo crown, according to James Masayoshi Mitose's last will and testament. 

Q: Where did your father's system come from? 

A: It was developed by the Koshogi monks of Japan. They combined jiu-jitsu and chuan fa Shaolin kung-fu and, of course, different traditions and cultural approaches from China. 

Q: Is it a self-defense method? 

A:A: Yes, it is. But you must remember that in 1953 my father, James Mitose, gave up teaching because he felt the students were leaning too much toward the violent side of the art and not studying enough of the spiritual aspects. Kosho shorei ryu is a philosophical and spiritual self-defense system where each physical technique has a spiritual complement. It also uses meditation and yoga as vehicles for that. 

Q: You didn't get to know your father until much later in life, correct? 

A: Yes. My parents weren't able to support me so they gave me up to adoption. Later on, my adoptive father and mother got divorced and I went to meet my real father in Los Angeles in the mid '60s. My adopted family name was Barro and I keep it out of respect for them, but I legally added the Mitose name to my own. 

Q: Is that when you started to train under your real father? 

A: Yes. The most important thing during the lessons from my father was to make sure that I gained the correct knowledge, techniques, and philosophies of kosho ryu as handed down from generation to generation. My father, James Masayoshi Mitose, was the 21st Great Grandmaster of Kosho Shorei Ryu Kenpo. 

Q: Did he speak English? 

A: He never felt very comfortable speaking in English. He liked to speak Japanese and even his way of reasoning was very Japanese. After all, that's the culture he grew up in. 

Q: What was your first meeting with him like? 

A: A relative of a close friend informed me that my real father was living in Los Angeles and I decided to go there. He opened the door looking really rough, saw me, and then closed it right in my face. I was shocked. A few minutes later he reopened the door with tears in his eyes, and was washed and clean shaven! Even after all that time he had known who I was from the very first moment he saw me. 

Q: Who was you first martial arts instructor? 

A: Mr.Joe Halbuna, a kajukenbo teacher. 

Q: It is true that your father never gave you any rank or certificate? 

A: He always felt that I didn't need it. He said that I had his blood in me and also his name. He said that even if some people claim to be masters, I should not pay attention to them, because unless someone comes from the bloodline of the grandmaster they will never have a full understanding and knowledge of the art. 

Q: Did he ask you to change your name to Mitose? 

A: Yes, several times. I guess it was a way of apologizing for not taking care of me when I was young. A way of correcting something he felt he did wrong. That's why I changed my name. But I kept "Barro" out of respect for my adoptive family. 

Q: Does your father's kenpo system agree with other kenpo styles' methods? 

A: Well, there are continual arguments about who is representing the true art. It happens in every system or style. What I really want is for all kenpo people to look deeper into the art than just self-defense techniques and fighting. You see, after my father retired, some students of kenpo liked to train very hard at the school. They were very intense about the physical and technical aspects of the art. To find out if the techniques was useful or not they used to get into several fights every day at bars, theatres, et cetera. This is what gave kenpo and other systems developed from my father's method such a violent reputation. This made my father very sad. I expect kenpo practitioners to incorporate the kosho philosophy into their styles. It's not a matter of changing the technique but rather the attitude and the philosophy. 

Q: Is the kenpo style that you teach similar to the one developed by the late Ed Parker? 

A: Our own art of kenpo is very different from Ed Parker's kenpo in both its approach and its goals. Our goal is not to teach a devastating street fighting art but to teach a life philosophy which happens to also include a component for physical self-defense. Our primary goal is to teach our students how to live a good life and become valued members of society. Our definition of self-defense is quite broad and our goals guide the training our students receive. 
One major difference between kosho-ryu and other kenpo systems is that our students begin learning the spiritual arts before they are taught to punch and kick. We believe that by learning the spiritual arts first, the students who become proficient will revert to the spiritual side when threatened, rather than to the combative side. 

Q: So the system is divided into spiritual and physical arts? 

A: Yes. But these two aspects of the system cannot be studied separately and independently because they represent different aspects of one complete art. Also the physical art is divided in three systems. The first aspect of the fighting system teaches you to punch and kick, the kata forms, and so on. The second aspect is what we call the push-pull arts, and teaches you how to defend yourself by making use of push-pull patterns and strikes to the extremities. The third aspect  the true art of self-defense  teaches you how to use jumping patterns to escape from danger by using no physical contact with the opponent whatsoever. For this reason is called the true art of self-defense. 

Q: You mentioned once that the true kosho practitioner would never kick or punch on the street. Why? 

A: Because he would never be caught in the street! We look at true self-defense as the art of anti-cipation rather than the art of reaction. By anticipating trouble, the practitioner will simply never be there when trouble arrives. Self-defense is not, strictly speaking, a fighting method. It is a life philosophy characterized by survival methods according to the universal laws of God. 

Q: So what's the use of learning how to punch and kick? 

A: The main purpose for kicking and punching is to strengthen the body and to remove any evil in oneself by mentally transferring it to the object being kicked or punched. The only exception to this principle is during times of war. 

Q: How is the concept of anticipation taught? 

A: The students are taught to use their awareness to deal with conflict. It means to understand their environment and when they are most vulnerable to attack. They are taught to interact with people so that a conflict never arises. They are taught to become aware of dangerous environments and situations where they can be assaulted. They learn how to understand the opponent capabilities of sight, hearing, touch, and movement so that an attacker will never reach its mark. If all else fails, they concentrate on attacking an opponent's extremities in order to contain the attacker's ability to strike. Finally, they are taught the location of parasympathetic nervous system receptors in the body which, when activated, will counter the release of adrenaline from an enraged opponent. 

Q: This is very different from other kenpo systems. 

A: We work to make our more agressive students softer and to teach our less assertive students self-confidence. It is the weakness that require practice, not the strengths. 

Q: Do you think teaching martial arts is like coaching sports? 

A: Not at all. Teaching martial arts is something very different than coaching ball games. Improper teaching of martial arts can turn students into predators. The students are taught how to defend themselves, but are also taught to avoid harming another human being. 

Q: Is it correct to say that kenpo roots are Chinese rather than Japanese? 

A: Yes. Kosho shorei kenpo traces its roots directly from China without the Okinawan link. 

Q: It is said that your father was very skilled in jiu-jitsu and that he taught techniques resembling modern aikido. 

A: It is true. My father was not an aikido man, but Morihei Ueshiba, the founder himself, specified in his will that James Mitose should be promoted to 10th dan in aikido and given the title of "remonstrant" for all aikido in America. My father was highly respected by O Sensei Ueshiba. 

Q: How do you remember you father? 

A: Many people think of my father, James Mitose, as a mysterious figure who taught early kenpo practitioners how to punch and kick in the kenpo way. I really do believe that all his teaching boils down to one single principle which is the essence of kenpo  live an ethical life, do justly, love mercy, and walk humbly with God. All the techniques, katas, forms, and strikes are just tricks.

End Article

The contridictions are huge, but That last line just has me ROFLMAO. I may think Mitose was a lot of things but mysterious is not the word I come up with. Some people are living in la la land with HUA. Now I know why they never talk about technique.


----------



## M.C. Busman

Right, Ron.  No mystery here...  

Between selling the monk story (elusive suckers, no?), saying he met his da' in the _mid-'60's_ and learned the whole system (instead of later when James was in prison), that kosho got its lineage _directly from China_ without the bothersome Okinawan link...that James received _judan_ from Ueshiba (rather than Tohei)...

This is the myth.  It's a nice myth, offering a pretty picture of a nice guy who inherited a nice system and passed it on to his nice son.  How nice.

The mystery is why people insist on clinging to a sanatized version that can't possibly true.  Unless one buys conspiracy theories that the world was out to frame this "poor Japanese American preacher-man/secret disciple of monks".  You've got to hand it to TBM.  He's protecting an image he feels is important for whatever reason.  Economically or emotionally invested?  No doubt.

No matter what evidence is presented by the likes of Ken Furuya, trial transcripts, probation reports, and eyewitness news reports, there will always be the loyalists who see only a railroaded gentle soul (J. Mitose).  That is what they want to see.  Anything said that conflicts with official versions will be filtered out.

Ah well!  To each their own.  


Have a Fair Monday,

M.C. Busman


----------



## M.C. Busman

These last two posts and this one would probably have been better of in the Kosho forum.  I'll finish it here for clarity's sake & the mod can move it if deemed necessary.

On Mitose's "Last Will and Testament", no such document is known in public records.  That isn't to say some handwritten will or other doc couldn't exist...just that no-one has seen it.  Juchnik & Golub were both honest in sharing Mitose's expressed verbal statement for his son to be the next inheritor and head of KR.  

In Japan, traditional systems are usually passed on to lineal descendants (read: family, blood).  Traditional as in Koryu, or "old school" (pre-meiji arts).  Sometimes the top student is chosen outside family when no viable family member is available, sometimes a family member who knows nothing about training remains the lineal "head" while a chief instructor oversees all training (as w/ katori shinto-ryu).  Now-a-days it is still common to see power passed on to lineal descendants, or at the very least for the son to fight for his father's "kingdom" when it has been passed on to others (look up the International Taekwon-do Federation split).  The founder or headmaster would seem to have the final say.  Then again, it only matters if their wishes are respected (research the USKA after the death of Robert Trias, and the abandonment of his chosen successor and daughter Roberta Trias-Kelley by virtually all USKA Shurei high ranks who started their own org).  It isn't the end of the world, people are always free to break away and start their own family system under the philosophy, "why feed another man's children?".  Of course, then they have the task of paying lip service to the founder while having defied the founder's wishes...no easy answers on this.  Loyalty is a gift.   

The real question doesn't seem to be who is head of Kosho, but what they are head of.  An ancient art?  A modern art?  Or something created by James Mitose in the late '30's in Hawai'i?  Did his prison conferrals really entail anything other than a desire by James to be free again?  Can an immoral man be taken seriously when preaching about ethics?  Can a man with a history of using people, abandoning people, and not being truthful be trusted in any regard?  We get to decide.


Stay Safe,

M.C. Busman


----------



## John Bishop

M.C. Busman said:
			
		

> Right, Ron. No mystery here...
> 
> Between selling the monk story (elusive suckers, no?), saying he met his da' in the _mid-'60's_ and learned the whole system (instead of later when James was in prison), that kosho got its lineage _directly from China_ without the bothersome Okinawan link...that James received _judan_ from Ueshiba (rather than Tohei)...
> 
> This is the myth. It's a nice myth, offering a pretty picture of a nice guy who inherited a nice system and passed it on to his nice son. How nice.
> 
> The mystery is why people insist on clinging to a sanatized version that can't possibly true. Unless one buys conspiracy theories that the world was out to frame this "poor Japanese American preacher-man/secret disciple of monks". You've got to hand it to TBM. He's protecting an image he feels is important for whatever reason. Economically or emotionally invested? No doubt.
> 
> No matter what evidence is presented by the likes of Ken Furuya, trial transcripts, probation reports, and eyewitness news reports, there will always be the loyalists who see only a railroaded gentle soul (J. Mitose). That is what they want to see. Anything said that conflicts with official versions will be filtered out.
> 
> Ah well! To each their own.
> 
> 
> Have a Fair Monday,
> 
> M.C. Busman


Much of this is based on what James told his son.  It is known that they did meet in the 60's.  In fact James lived with Tom for short period of time in No. Calif.  This was witnessed by many Bay Area martial artists.  Tom will not talk about why he asked James to leave, other then James had not changed his ways, and there was bitter feelings for many years after that.  Exactly how much information was passed on to Tom by James, only the two of them know.  
Tom keeps a low profile.   He owns the rights to James's books, and could sell them for top dollar, but he is not into empire building, or hawking videos and books.  He simple tries to be a good teacher, and wants to bring some respect back to his family name.


----------



## distalero

M.C. Busman said:
			
		

> Here is the history of Kenpo most people _don't hear in school_
> These articles disappeared from the main Tracy web site several years ago--parts 4 & 5 were not originally made available to the public. If you've ever wondered about Jimmy Wing Woo's (_not_ the same Jimmy Woo of San Soo Kung Fu) contributions to American Kenpo, his time with Ed Parker, etc. this is what you've been waiting for (see sections 4 & 5).
> 
> Some people consider these articles (and Will Tracy--but that's a _whole_ other story) controversial, you must decide for yourself. The 5 part series is superb. I recommend printing 'em out, makin' yourself comfortable, and reading 'em with a glass of tea or some sherry. Or a beer.
> 
> http://www.sanjosekenpo.com./articles.htm
> 
> Make yourself @ home
> 
> 
> Happy Labor Day,
> 
> M.C. Busman





     Interesting. As someone not in the AK "lineage", and as a last time poster headed for the exit anyhow,  I'd expect to be persona non grata, and consequently have no perceived relevance in your forum,  but I couldn't help but make one last observation. The quote above initially presents the articles in a more or less carte blanche way, so it's natural that  the discussion would wander around the content a little, and it did: it quickly went to Woo and the (probable) transgressions involved, then to Mitose and that whole (ultimately inconsequential) issue. Know what I, as a pre AK practitioner immediately focused on?  W. Tracy's statement that Kenpo, as it existed with whatever influences or "fathers" it had prior to AK, was gutted, stripped of it's content   and presented as a skeletonized, commercialized product, ie AK. For me that's the donut in this, all the rest are the "sprinkles", because it implies several more fundamental things uncomfortable for AK practitioners. Is that why no one discussed this aspect of things? You'd think that the "old timers" here would at least give it a passing mention.  I wonder why they didn't.
 Oh well, keep asking the questions, that's always a good thing to do (you might make sure you have a tree before you argue about the "roots"). Good luck to all.


----------



## Doc

distalero said:
			
		

> Interesting. As someone not in the AK "lineage", and as a last time poster headed for the exit anyhow,  I'd expect to be persona non grata, and consequently have no perceived relevance in your forum,  but I couldn't help but make one last observation. The quote above initially presents the articles in a more or less carte blanche way, so it's natural that  the discussion would wander around the content a little, and it did: it quickly went to Woo and the (probable) transgressions involved, then to Mitose and that whole (ultimately inconsequential) issue. Know what I, as a pre AK practitioner immediately focused on?  W. Tracy's statement that Kenpo, as it existed with whatever influences or "fathers" it had prior to AK, was gutted, stripped of it's content   and presented as a skeletonized, commercialized product, ie AK. For me that's the donut in this, all the rest are the "sprinkles", because it implies several more fundamental things uncomfortable for AK practitioners. Is that why no one discussed this aspect of things? You'd think that the "old timers" here would at least give it a passing mention.  I wonder why they didn't.
> Oh well, keep asking the questions, that's always a good thing to do (you might make sure you have a tree before you argue about the "roots"). Good luck to all.



Actually I have addressed this issue, and in many cases, it is the source of some disagreement between myself and contemporary AK students whose exposure does not pre-date the commercial motion based model.

However, Al Tracy and others are being disingenuous to suggest Parker "stripped" Kenpo as he learned it from Chow, (which is also how Al learned it from Parker), and somehow he went back to the Mitose lineage to find the "true" (there's that word again) art.


----------



## Goldendragon7

distalero said:
			
		

> Interesting.
> Know what I, as a pre AK practitioner immediately focused on? W. Tracy's statement that Kenpo, as it existed with whatever influences or "fathers" it had prior to AK, was gutted, stripped of it's content and presented as a skeletonized, commercialized product, ie AK.  For me that's the donut in this.
> 
> You'd think that the "old timers" here would at least give it a passing mention.  I wonder why they didn't.


 Well, for me........ I have a diametrically opposed opinion to W. Tracy's story!   So for me you see....... I don't like those types of donuts, but each to his own.   You see, I was there and actually learned from the man first hand and have actually used it and well, you don't want to hear what I have to say........LOL it doesn't make for good banter..........

 now..... there ya' go ..... there is my passing mention


 :asian:
 from just a local.......


----------



## Doc

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Well, for me........ I have a diametrically opposed opinion to W. Tracy's story!   So for me you see....... I don't like those types of donuts, but each to his own.   You see, I was there and actually learned from the man first hand and have actually used it and well, you don't want to hear what I have to say........LOL it doesn't make for good banter..........
> 
> now..... there ya' go ..... there is my passing mention
> 
> 
> :asian:
> from just a local.......


Oh! So now you show up.


----------



## Karazenpo

John Bishop said:
			
		

> Much of this is based on what James told his son.  It is known that they did meet in the 60's.  In fact James lived with Tom for short period of time in No. Calif.  This was witnessed by many Bay Area martial artists.  Tom will not talk about why he asked James to leave, other then James had not changed his ways, and there was bitter feelings for many years after that.  Exactly how much information was passed on to Tom by James, only the two of them know.
> Tom keeps a low profile.   He owns the rights to James's books, and could sell them for top dollar, but he is not into empire building, or hawking videos and books.  He simple tries to be a good teacher, and wants to bring some respect back to his family name.



Yes, agreed, John on your perspective of Gm. Thomas Barro Mitose. I have heard nothing but good things about him. No son should be held accountable for the sins of the father.


----------



## M.C. Busman

distalero said:
			
		

> [...]Know what I, as a pre AK practitioner immediately focused on? W. Tracy's statement that Kenpo, as it existed with whatever influences or "fathers" it had prior to AK, was gutted, stripped of it's content and presented as a skeletonized, commercialized product, ie AK. For me that's the donut in this, all the rest are the "sprinkles", because it implies several more fundamental things uncomfortable for AK practitioners. Is that why no one discussed this aspect of things? You'd think that the "old timers" here would at least give it a passing mention. I wonder why they didn't.
> Oh well, keep asking the questions, that's always a good thing to do (you might make sure you have a tree before you argue about the "roots"). Good luck to all.


Funny, I discounted most of the comments about watered-down AK (assumed opinion--redoing curriculum not necessarily= to "watered down") & focused on what you'd call the "sprinkles" that matched things I'd read and asked old heads about  

It does help explain the avoidence factor though!   That and the lack of people who were actually there in the late-'50's & early '60's.



Happy Tuesday,

M.C. Busman


----------



## M.C. Busman

John Bishop said:
			
		

> Much of this is based on what James told his son. It is known that they did meet in the 60's. In fact James lived with Tom for short period of time in No. Calif. This was witnessed by many Bay Area martial artists. Tom will not talk about why he asked James to leave, other then James had not changed his ways, and there was bitter feelings for many years after that. Exactly how much information was passed on to Tom by James, only the two of them know.


If you know it from first hand accounts, I'm not one to doubt you, John. Thank you for the information.



			
				John Bishop said:
			
		

> Tom keeps a low profile. He owns the rights to James's books, and could sell them for top dollar, but he is not into empire building, or hawking videos and books. He simple tries to be a good teacher, and wants to bring some respect back to his family name.


Ken Furuya mentions chasing out someone who came into an MA publisher's office w/ Mitose's books.  Back in the So-Cal days, I suppose?

No doubt all these Kosho guys have good intentions. Thomas Barro Mitose has the added distinction of being part of both his father's ryu-ha (as the named head regardless of said ryu-ha's age or origin) and being part of the Kajukenbo lineage. "Family" is always a touchy subject, blood or not. 

Few bonds are stronger it is said, than Ohana.


Stay Safe,

M.C. Busman


----------



## Goldendragon7

Doc said:
			
		

> Oh! So now you show up.


 Well, I was always reading the thread, but finally did a Popeye ... LOL, you know..... "that's all I can stands..... I can't stands no more"   Besides ... I just got back from my trip to San Francisco (went to talk to the REAL players in China Town myself) LOL


----------



## Danjo

Doc said:
			
		

> If you're looking for views, add this one from Furuya who also was there.
> http://www.aikidocenterla.com/2004/9/22.html
> 
> Bits & Pieces - History of Aikido In Southern California:
> dated 9/22/04
> 
> Today, someone directed me to another website on martial arts and I was quite surprised at some of the discussion going on. It is all rather embarrassing what people can say about each other and it makes me ashamed. So sad. However, I see that in many cases all of the facts are very inaccurately stated. I think this is because much of these topics start from gossip and heresay and there are very few records of the recent history of Aikido. In my later years, I am more nostalgic, so for prosperity, I am going to account some episodes in the history of Aikido in this country which I experienced first hand. Having been around since the very early days of Aikido in California, I was witness to much of this. I was very young at the time and very naive and much of what I saw really shocked and surprised me at the time so I do have a clear memory of it. Not because they were pleasant memories but because they were so disturbing to me. I have not discussed a lot of this - only with my most trusted assistants because it is not information which I thought good for the positive growth of Aikido. But nowadays I see this information circulating in the internet but much of it is very inaccurate. For the sake of accuracy of historical record - if this may serve any good purpose, I will record certain events here in my own website. I really hate to go onto other websites. . . . . . .
> I saw a discussion about James Mitose and Aikido today and I was very disturbed about this. I was also surprised that such a topic was evn brought up. There is a discussion of some documents that Mitose received from O'Sensei which state that Mitose is awarded a 10th Dan and "responsibility" of the United States and on and on. . . . and this is followed by a long endless discussion. . . .
> 
> I was at the first several meetings attended by James Mitose when he first met Tohei Koichi in Los Angeles. Tohei was still Shihan Bucho or Chief Instructor of the Teaching Department at Hombu Dojo and still in control of the United States as his own teaching territory. This was in 1970 sometime after I returned from Hombu Dojo. In Southern California, there were only two professional instructors of Aikido, myself and the late Rod Kobayashi.
> 
> At this time, O'Sensei had just passed away and Tohei was weilding considerable political power both here and in Japan. He had great popularity in Hawaii and the West Coast at this time and visited Los Angeles quite often.
> 
> Although I was very young at the time, because I never drank, I always always assigned by Tohei as his driver. It was a custom then, after every practice and seminar, to drink. I don't drink and was the only one sober to drive him back safely from wherever he was partying. I was about 20 years old at the time. But I followed Tohei everywhere he went.
> 
> James Mitose first met Tohei Koichi at the Eigiku Restaurant in Little Tokyo. The dinner meeting was arranged by Mitose to meet Tohei whom he had heard was in Los Angeles at the time and had admired him from his reputation. This first meeting was attended by Tohei, Mitose, Rod and myself.
> 
> This was Mitose's first contact with Aikido. He had never met O'Sensei in his life and I think that Mitose had never been to Japan. I am sure that he never met O'Sensei. This was Mitose's first contact with Aikido - with Tohei at this dinner, one year after O'Sensei's passing.
> 
> Mitose wanted to meet Tohei because I think Mitose was very celebrity conscious. He introduced himself as a Methodist minister who did a great deal of fund raising and social work in the community. He had many photos he brought with him to show himself with many celebrities. This is how he impressed people and he used this tattered photo album as his credentials. Mitose was Hawaii-born and raised and his grandfather and father were kempo-karate teachers in Hawaii. He introduced himself as the 3rd generation "grandmaster of Hawaiian Kempo."
> 
> Tohei was very interested to meet Mitose because he thought that Mitose could be a source of funding for his separation from Hombu he had been planning for a long time now. After various talks and hearing of Tohei's plan, Mitose promised that he would build a five-story building on land he owned next to Disneyland in Anaheim and this could be the "new headquarters' for Aikido and Tohei's new organization. It seemed a pretty fantastic offer.
> 
> What was disturbing was that Mitose was often out of control during this meeting. He jumped up at several intervals and started to do kempo, punching and kicking in the air in the middle of the crowded restaurant between the tables. It was really surprising and appalling to me. The restaurant brought out three big plates of food which everyone was to eat from, one had tempura, one had beef teriyaki and one had something which I can't remember. Mitose rather drooled and spit on the food while he was talking so none of us could eat the food. At the time, everyone was drinking anyways, so I was the only one concerned with the condition of the comenstibles.
> 
> There were several more meetings after this at Rod's apartment which I attended. But I am sure there were other meetings which I did not attend. Because of Mitose's "generous" offer of financial aid and also the promise of this new headquarters in Amaheim, Tohei sped up his plans to separate from Hombu and it was at this time, that I announced that I was staying with Hombu and could not have any further part of this conspiracy. I dropped all contact with Tohei and Rod and do not know what happened after this. Shortly after in 1972, Tohei separated from Hombu and this was a very chaotic and sad time for the West Coast for whom Tohei was the only contact with Hombu.
> 
> Tohei had asked me my impression of Mitose after that first meeting and I told Tohei that I did not really trust him. Tohei replied to me that although he did not know him well at all, he offered so much money to his cause that he would have to treat him very well. Whatever documents Mitose had were generated by Tohei himself and not O'Sensei, I am quite sure of this.
> 
> 
> Soon after Tohei's split, one of the biggest scandals to ever happen in the till then quiet Japanese American community was a murder of a elderly Japanese American and the attempted murder of his wife. They lived the the Crenshaw area only two blocks from Rod's apartment but one night while they were asleep, someone had broken in and tried to kill both of them in their sleep in bed with a screwdriver and a lead pipe. The husband was stabbed and knifed but fell over the body of his wife and although the wife was stabbed and beaten repeatedly, she survived.
> 
> Later, it was discovered the Mitose was embezzling monies from them in the amount of over $60,000.00 and when the daughter found out and was about to report Mitose to the police, Mitose with two of his students went to the victim's house. Mitose and one student, the driver, stayed in the car and the other student broke through the window and tried to kill them.
> 
> 
> For the next 9 months, the murder trial was covered in the daily Japanese American newspaper, the Rafu Shimpo, so everyday I read about Mitose and it sickened me that he had such a relationship with Tohei. I should say that he never had a relationship with Hombu or O'Sensei, I must repeat again. I think anyone can tell that Mitose was a little imbalanced, I think manty were just blinded by all the money he offered. . . .not knowing that it was all stolen monies.
> 
> This trial was very shocking because no such murder had ever taken place in the Japanese-American community in Los Angeles like this and the news played up the fact the a "martial arts grandmaster" was involved in such embezzlement and murder of elderly seniors. The trial was made even more "spectacular" because the driver was also a prominent martial artist in the country (not Aikido).
> 
> Secondly, Mitose cursed and swore so much during the court proceedings, he was one of the first in a Los Angeles courtroom to ever have his mouth taped during the trial and later he was confined to a separate room separated by a glass partition because iof his bad behavior and antics during trial. Later in the proceedings, he was handcuffed because he made several attempts to smuggle in his own urine in a small bottle which he tried to dose the prosecuting attorney. He threw his urine all over the court.
> 
> I remember that the entire Japanese American community was so enraged and embarrassed and ashamed. I was angered that I had to read about this every day in our newspapers.
> 
> It was proven that he was not a Methodist priest and that much of the fund raising he did was bogus and that he had been involved in the embzzlement of monies of senior citizens for many years. Unfortunately, at this time, none of the other victims would show their faces. I think everyone was so ashamed.
> 
> I read the newspaper very carefully to make sure nothing was mentoned of his relationship with Aikido. There was even a rumour that came up in trial that he worked as an agent for the Japanese during the war while he was in Hawaii and much of the monies he embezzled from his victims in Hawaii went to the enemy. It was all very scandalous and sensationalized.
> 
> Anyways, he was convicted and spent his life in jail. He had several session to discuss his early release but these were always opposed by a community group who never wanted to see him free again.
> 
> While I was working as a book editor for a martial arts publishing company, Mitose's student wanted to republish Mitose's book on Hawaiian Kempo but I chased him out of my office.
> 
> This is such a horrible story but I set it down here just to keep the records straight for now and sometime in the future.
> 
> I want to make it very clear for the record that James Mitose never met O'Sensei. His first meeting was with Tohei and he was involved in Tohei's plan to separate from Hombu. Mitose never had anything to do with Hombu Dojo. I think the documents given to Mitose were written by Tohei, not O'Sensei, to Mitose and I think Mitose could not tell if they were geniune or not.
> 
> I deeply apologize to my readers if they are offended by such a story but I hope this will clear up many misunderstandings regarding this incident in local Aikido. I do want to see O'Sensei's name dirtied by this person. - In the website, several people expressed dismay that O'Sensei would have contact with such a person. Please know that this is untrue.
> 
> I was very saddend at this split from Hombu by Tohei. Many bad things happened which really disturbed me, but, in many ways, this firmly resolved my own conviction not to get involved in such ditry money politics and power pushing. Please learn from this very sad incident in our history.


Doc,
I just read this thread today, but MAN is it interesting! Thanks for putting up for free what I'm certain could have been an article sold to a magazine. Fills in a lot of gaps regarding Mistose and what happened there.


----------

